# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حضرات محترمی که با آریان حیدری کلاس داشتن بفرمایند داخل

## Hisen

سلام دوستان . 
یه سوال : نظرتون درمورد سبک تدریس و کار آریان حیدری چیه؟ خیلی دوست دارم شاگرد های فعلی و پیشین ایشون نظر بدن . ایشون علاوه بر روش های تستی و تکنیکی روش های تشریحی هم ارائه میدن؟چقدر میشه باهاشون پیشرفت کرد ؟ 
و  در آخر پیشنهادشون میکنید یا خیر ؟
*تشکککککککککککر از حضراتتتتتت محترم !*

----------


## DR.del

این آریان حیدری کیه دیگه هر وقت میام انجمن یه تاپیک هست ازش؟؟
یه زمان تاپیک ها بود مسعودی و منتظری الان همش شده آریان حیدری
بچاپ بچاپه دیگه هرکس یه دکون باز کرده از بغل کنکور جیباش رو پر میکنه

----------


## Mohamad_R

گفتنی ها رو ما گفتیم . برین سرچ کنین از پنل من . والا حوصله دوباره گفتنش رو ندارم . (شاگردشون بودم کلاسینو)

----------


## Hisen

> گفتنی ها رو ما گفتیم . برین سرچ کنین از پنل من . والا حوصله دوباره گفتنش رو ندارم . (شاگردشون بودم کلاسینو)


محمدجان اگر فرمایش های گرانقدرت رو اینجا کپی کنی و بفرستی یا لینکش رو بدین ممنون میشم .

----------


## Hisen

> این آریان حیدری کیه دیگه هر وقت میام انجمن یه تاپیک هست ازش؟؟
> یه زمان تاپیک ها بود مسعودی و منتظری الان همش شده آریان حیدری
> بچاپ بچاپه دیگه هرکس یه دکون باز کرده از بغل کنکور جیباش رو پر میکنه


دکتر جان ایشون مولف و مدرس و صاحب سبک ریاضی تجربی کنکور هستند . موفق باشید

----------


## DR.del

> دکتر جان ایشون مولف و مدرس و صاحب سبک ریاضی تجربی کنکور هستند . موفق باشید


الان که ماشاالله همه صاحب سبک هستن هر کس سبک خودشو اختراع کرده...روش آلبالویی ،‌روش ده تست در سی ثانیه،‌ روش توربو شارژ،‌روش چشماتو ببند گزینه درست رو بزن و...
زمان ما مسعودی با اون صدای مضخرفش‌ صاحب سبک بود ولی ما تو دامش‌ نیفتادیم و اونایی‌ که گولش رو خوردن بعضی از اون ها هنوزم پشت کنکور هستن که هستن.

----------


## Amirsh23

*چرا احساس میکنید این همه تاپیک که هست در مورد منابع باز باید تاپیک جدید بزنید کلی بحث شده توی تاپیک فرق بین ریاضی آریان حیدری و منتظری میتونید به انگشتان مبارکتون زحمت بدین روی تاپیکی که گفتم  لمس کنید تا براتون باز بشه . با تشکر*

----------


## Hisen

> *چرا احساس میکنید این همه تاپیک که هست در مورد منابع باز باید تاپیک جدید بزنید کلی بحث شده توی تاپیک فرق بین ریاضی آریان حیدری و منتظری میتونید به انگشتان مبارکتون زحمت بدین روی تاپیکی که گفتم  لمس کنید تا براتون باز بشه . با تشکر*


*امیر عزیز متاسفانه اتفاقی که میافته خیلی وقت ها نقل و قول ها و نظرات دوستان عزیزم بر اساس شنیده ها و گاها سلایق شخصی است و خیلی کمتر نظرات شاگردان خود اساتید کمتر دیده میشه . در این تاپیک سعی داشتم صرفا نظرات شاگردان ایشون رو بشنویم و چیزی که واقعا تجربه کردند ، نه نظراتی که بر پایه شنیده ها است  . موفق باشید*

----------


## Hisen

> الان که ماشاالله همه صاحب سبک هستن هر کس سبک خودشو اختراع کرده...روش آلبالویی ،‌روش ده تست در سی ثانیه،‌ روش توربو شارژ،‌روش چشماتو ببند گزینه درست رو بزن و...
> زمان ما مسعودی با اون صدای مضخرفش‌ صاحب سبک بود ولی ما تو دامش‌ نیفتادیم و اونایی‌ که گولش رو خوردن بعضی از اون ها هنوزم پشت کنکور هستن که هستن.


*بله دکتر جان حق با شماست . بازار دلالی و سو استفاده مالی کنکور بسیار داغ شده . اگر از راهکار های خودتون برای درس ریاضی صحبت هایی داشته باشید ممنون میشم .*

----------


## Amirsh23

> *امیر عزیز متاسفانه اتفاقی که میافته خیلی وقت ها نقل و قول ها و نظرات دوستان عزیزم بر اساس شنیده ها و گاها سلایق شخصی است و خیلی کمتر نظرات شاگردان خود اساتید کمتر دیده میشه . در این تاپیک سعی داشتم صرفا نظرات شاگردان ایشون رو بشنویم و چیزی که واقعا تجربه کردند ، نه نظراتی که بر پایه شنیده ها است  . موفق باشید*


فکر میکنی الان که گفتی شاگرداش ، واقعا شاگرداش میاد؟ بازم همون آش و همون کاسس

----------


## DR.del

> *بله دکتر جان حق با شماست . بازار دلالی و سو استفاده مالی کنکور بسیار داغ شده . اگر از راهکار های خودتون برای درس ریاضی صحبت هایی داشته باشید ممنون میشم .*


راهکار مطالعه با برنامست ، راهکار شناختن نقاط ضعفه، راهکار تست زدنه درسته، راهکار تکرار مطالبه، راهکار انتخاب منبع مناسبه و چند منبعی نبودنه ، راهکار اینه که بدونی دو هفته ای نمیشه ۸۰‌ زد ریاضی رو ، راهکار حفظ روحیست و ...
اینا همه راهکارن شما چندتاشون رو هم انجام بدی ده برابر آریان حیدری برات بازدهی دارن
من اگر همین الان از پزشکی انصراف بدم و بشینم با شما کنکور بخونم که دوباره پزشکی بیارم باز هم روشی که ۵ سال پیش باهاش پزشکی آوردم رو اجرا میکنم و سمت بچه خشگل هایی مثل آریان حیدری و پیر پاتالایی مثل منتظری نخواهم رفت.

----------


## keyvan_rt

بچها مطمعن باشین با هر دبیر ریاضی تو دنیا کار کنین تا خودتون ریاضت نکشین ب نتیجه نمیرسین ریاضی یعنی همین ....خیلیا فک میکنن اگه حیدری رو ببینن دیگه نیاز ب تست ندارن و اونقدر خفنه که باهاش میتونی سه سوته تست بزنی   هیچ معلم کنکوری نمیتونه شمارو ب این درجه برسونه دبیر فقط 10 درصد ماجراس و مهارت فقط با تست زدن و عرق ریختن و تکرار و مرور بدست میاد (با هر معلمی که کار کنین ) ... هر کدوم ازین معلما که شما میگین سالانه هزاران دانش اموز دارن خیلیا منفی میزنن خیلیا هم بالا  تفاوت رو خودتون باید ایجاد کنین زیاد تو انتخاب منبع وسواس نداشته باشین

----------


## ha.hg

*مگه کتابا چکارشون میشه که همتون دنبال کلاس هستید اخه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یه کتاب مناسب خودتون انتخاب کنید و بخونید*

----------


## sepehr_a

من شاگردش نبودم طول سال فقط مشتق و یک جلسه بهینه سازی و همایش سه روز آخر رو شرکت کردم(البته یک جلسه هم درباره الگو و دنباله که رایگان بود رو دیدم)..برای من مفید بود جمع بندی خوبی داشت.روش های بدی هم نداشت مثلا برای آمار و احتمال و تابعو یه چند تا چیز دیگه..ولی از یه چیزی که ازش خوشم نیومد روش مثلثاتش بود و روش اصلی و خودم(کشیدن دایره مثلثاتی)رو از روشایی مثل عدد گذاری تقریبی سینوس ها و کسینوس ها بیشتر قبول دارم..

----------


## hasti1400

> *چرا احساس میکنید این همه تاپیک که هست در مورد منابع باز باید تاپیک جدید بزنید کلی بحث شده توی تاپیک فرق بین ریاضی آریان حیدری و منتظری میتونید به انگشتان مبارکتون زحمت بدین روی تاپیکی که گفتم  لمس کنید تا براتون باز بشه . با تشکر*


منهم مثل ایشون گنده مینویسم چون ایشون فکر میکنن آریان حیدریو با فونت 40 بنویسن معلم بهتری میشن  :Yahoo (20): ایشون دوباره تاپیک زدن چون تاپیک قبلی همش از آریان حیدری بد گفتن ایشون میخواد ماسمالیزاسیون کنن اما اینبارم من گنده تر از قبل مینویسمنریاضی آریان حیدری فقط بدرد خودش میخوره چون بی ام وشو کرد بنز وگرنه کسی که دهنشو باز میکنه فحش و بد و بیراهه که ازش سرازیر میشه در درجه اول اصلا معلم نیست دوما با راه های نصف نیمه ای که کل مباحث ریاضیم پوشش نمیده که همون نصفه نیمه هام در شرایط استرس کنکور قابل پیاده سازی نیست چون بیشتر راه هاش احتیاج به فکر زیاد و خلاقیت داره بازم میگم خود آریان حیدریم بره بشینه کنکور بده تو وقت قانونی و همه درسها رو هم قرار باشه جواب بده نه فقط ریاضیو عمرا بتونه با راه های من درآوردیش بالای 50 بزنه پس دوستان بشینید ریاضیو کلاسیک با حل تمرین زیاد یاد بگیرید که اگر موفق بشید محاسباتتون رو قوی کنید نه تنها در ریاضی بلکه در فیزیک و شیمی هم موفق هستید والسلام 
پی نوشت : آریان حیا کن فروم کنکوریو رها کن  :Y (520):

----------


## Rafolin403

کلا تا وقتی دنبال یه سری راه های ویژه برای ریاضی خوب باشید به جایی نمیرسید
ریاضی باید از دست و پنجه کردن با خود اعداد و روش ها بدست بیاد
عاشق وقتایی هستم که میام سوالو حل میکنم و تهش میبینم از روش متفاوتی رفتم و به جواب هم رسیدم... هرکسی زیاد با ریاصی ور بره این چیزا یکم دستش میاد دیگه... دلیل نمیشه هرکسی بگه سبک من متفاوته و من ۷۰ درصد سوالات رو به روش خودم حل میکنم
یادمه سر جلسه کنکور فرمول محاسبه ی نقطه تا خط رو یادم رفت از روش دیگه ای رفتم و حلش کردم! حالا به نظرتون باید بیام ادعا کنم وایییی من سبک خاص خودمو دارم و نابغه ی ریاضیاتم ازین حرفا؟؟؟ خو عمم هم ریاضی بخونه و یکم زیادی با سوال کلنجار بره بالاخره یه روش جدید پیدا میکنه!!! نکته اینجاست که شما باید روش های خودتون رو پیدا کنید نه که روش آریان حیدری و منتظری و مسعودی و .... رو کپی کنید!

----------


## wonshower

> منهم مثل ایشون گنده مینویسم چون ایشون فکر میکنن آریان حیدریو با فونت 40 بنویسن معلم بهتری میشن ایشون دوباره تاپیک زدن چون تاپیک قبلی همش از آریان حیدری بد گفتن ایشون میخواد ماسمالیزاسیون کنن اما اینبارم من گنده تر از قبل مینویسمنریاضی آریان حیدری فقط بدرد خودش میخوره چون بی ام وشو کرد بنز وگرنه کسی که دهنشو باز میکنه فحش و بد و بیراهه که ازش سرازیر میشه در درجه اول اصلا معلم نیست دوما با راه های نصف نیمه ای که کل مباحث ریاضیم پوشش نمیده که همون نصفه نیمه هام در شرایط استرس کنکور قابل پیاده سازی نیست چون بیشتر راه هاش احتیاج به فکر زیاد و خلاقیت داره بازم میگم خود آریان حیدریم بره بشینه کنکور بده تو وقت قانونی و همه درسها رو هم قرار باشه جواب بده نه فقط ریاضیو عمرا بتونه با راه های من درآوردیش بالای 50 بزنه پس دوستان بشینید ریاضیو کلاسیک با حل تمرین زیاد یاد بگیرید که اگر موفق بشید محاسباتتون رو قوی کنید نه تنها در ریاضی بلکه در فیزیک و شیمی هم موفق هستید والسلام 
> پی نوشت : آریان حیا کن فروم کنکوریو رها کن




من کاری باآقای حیدری ندارم ولی درکل اوناییی که میگن باکتاب بخون این فیلم هاولش... من خودم سه سال خیلی سبز،گاج ومهروماه خوندم  هیچی حالیم نشدهمین۹۸باهمین آقاتازه فهمیدم ریاضی چی هس اصن. حالاشماهایی که میگین ایناچرته ..آره واسه شما چرت ..خواهروبرادرگرامی شماهایی که دبیرایه مدرستون آدم حسابیه معلومه باکتاب پرونده ریاضیتون بسته میشه ..منم الان کتاب هارومیخونم میگم ایول ..چون قبلش آموز صحیح داشتم..ومن اینجاامضامیدم که نمیشه باخوندن کتاب درریاضی وفیزیک به تسلط رسیداینام که میگن میشه قبلش یاکلاس رفتن. یادبیرمدرسشون خوب بوددرضمن توچیکارداری. دبیرفحش میده تودرسویادبگیرکارت راه بیفته....آقامن هم جامع وهم نکته تستشودیدم اگربه اندازه کافی تستاشوبزنی خوبه..

----------


## hasti1400

> من کاری باآقای حیدری ندارم ولی درکل اوناییی که میگن باکتاب بخون این فیلم هاولش... من خودم سه سال خیلی سبز،گاج ومهروماه خوندم  هیچی حالیم نشدهمین۹۸باهمین آقاتازه فهمیدم ریاضی چی هس اصن. حالاشماهایی که میگین ایناچرته ..آره واسه شما چرت ..خواهروبرادرگرامی شماهایی که دبیرایه مدرستون آدم حسابیه معلومه باکتاب پرونده ریاضیتون بسته میشه ..منم الان کتاب هارومیخونم میگم ایول ..چون قبلش آموز صحیح داشتم..ومن اینجاامضامیدم که نمیشه باخوندن کتاب درریاضی وفیزیک به تسلط رسیداینام که میگن میشه قبلش یاکلاس رفتن. یادبیرمدرسشون خوب بوددرضمن توچیکارداری. دبیرفحش میده تودرسویادبگیرکارت راه بیفته....آقامن هم جامع وهم نکته تستشودیدم اگربه اندازه کافی تستاشوبزنی خوبه..


کی اینجا گفت ریاضیو از کتاب بخونید ؟!!!!! چرا مغلطه میکنی ؟ اتفاقا ریاضی و فیزیک تنها درسایی هستن که باید با معلم خونده بشن و مثل دروس عمومی و زیست و حتی شیمی نیست که بشه با کتاب کمک آموزشی خوند اما ما میگیم باید با معلمخوند نه آریان حیدری و منتظری و امثالهم اینا کمدین های خوبی هستن مجری های خوبی هم میتونن باشن اما حیف معلم که به اینها بشه گفت

----------


## Amirsh23

> منهم مثل ایشون گنده مینویسم چون ایشون فکر میکنن آریان حیدریو با فونت 40 بنویسن معلم بهتری میشن ایشون دوباره تاپیک زدن چون تاپیک قبلی همش از آریان حیدری بد گفتن ایشون میخواد ماسمالیزاسیون کنن اما اینبارم من گنده تر از قبل مینویسمنریاضی آریان حیدری فقط بدرد خودش میخوره چون بی ام وشو کرد بنز وگرنه کسی که دهنشو باز میکنه فحش و بد و بیراهه که ازش سرازیر میشه در درجه اول اصلا معلم نیست دوما با راه های نصف نیمه ای که کل مباحث ریاضیم پوشش نمیده که همون نصفه نیمه هام در شرایط استرس کنکور قابل پیاده سازی نیست چون بیشتر راه هاش احتیاج به فکر زیاد و خلاقیت داره بازم میگم خود آریان حیدریم بره بشینه کنکور بده تو وقت قانونی و همه درسها رو هم قرار باشه جواب بده نه فقط ریاضیو عمرا بتونه با راه های من درآوردیش بالای 50 بزنه پس دوستان بشینید ریاضیو کلاسیک با حل تمرین زیاد یاد بگیرید که اگر موفق بشید محاسباتتون رو قوی کنید نه تنها در ریاضی بلکه در فیزیک و شیمی هم موفق هستید والسلام 
> پی نوشت : آریان حیا کن فروم کنکوریو رها کن


الان داشتی به من بد میگفتی یا خوب؟

----------


## scorpion2020

خدایی حیدری اینجوریم که میگن نیست من خودم شاگرد 1400 هستم و دوست صمیمیم که امسال کنکور داد خیلی تعریفشو پیشم کرد همیشه تو کانون زیر 20 میزد ولی الان میگه کنکور امسال به این سختی 45 میزنه ! 
خب شاید 45 مسخره باشه برای خیلیا ولی برای کسی که ریاضی کانونش زیر 20 بوده و با نکته وتست وهمایش این حیدری 45 زده خیلیل ارزش داره!

----------


## scorpion2020

من اونورم گفتم،
هرکی از اریان بدمیگه توقع داره فقط با فیلم دیدن ومرور جزوه اریان بره 80 زنه درحالیکه اگه واقعا درکنار کلاسش تست کارکنی وهمیشه اون روش تشریحی هم خودت یه نیم نگاه بهش بندازی مطمئن باشید نتیج میگیرید

----------


## keyvan_rt

اول اینکه بگم هیچ جوره نمیشه با راه میانبر به ریاضی مسلط شد و تو کنکور موفق شد مهارت ریاضی با ریاضت بدست میاد شما هر معلمی رو انتخاب کنین چه ملاکپور چه حیدری چه هر کس دیگه ای  باید تست و تمرین  زیاد داشته باشین وگرنه هیچکی نمیتونه شمارو بکشونه بالا جز خودتون با دست به قلم شدن و زدن تست زیاد به قول دوستمون کلنجار رفتن با مسائل... خیلی از بچها فک میکنن اگه آریان حیدری ببینن سه سوته تستارو میزنن .من نمیگم ایشون خوبن یا بد در مورد هیچ معلم کنکوری اینو نمیگم چون هر کدوم سالانه چند هزار شاگرد دارن عده زیادی حتی منفی میزنن و عده زیادی هم درصد بالا پس دبیر نقش زیادی تو متمایز کردن داوطلبا از هم نداره ولی تجربه من از کنکور 99 اینه که  تو این سال  سرنوشت ساز  دنبال روشای عجیب غریب و پر ریسک نرید از الان تا کنکور وقت زیادی هست برا تسلط کامل رو روشای عادی و کلاسیک. بازم میگم که زیاد رو انتخاب دبیر وسواس نداشته باشین بچها

----------


## Amirsh23

> من اونورم گفتم،
> هرکی از اریان بدمیگه توقع داره فقط با فیلم دیدن ومرور جزوه اریان بره 80 زنه درحالیکه اگه واقعا درکنار کلاسش تست کارکنی وهمیشه اون روش تشریحی هم خودت یه نیم نگاه بهش بندازی مطمئن باشید نتیج میگیرید


پول نمیدیم کلاسش که خودمونم بخونیم واضافه بر اون بشینیم درسنامه و روش تشریحی هم بخونیم اینجوری که دوبل وقتمون میره! من ببینی کلا مخالفش نیستم ولی کسی بره کلاسش که حداقل ریاضیو خودش قبلا یه چیزایی خونده و یاد گرفته نه اینکه صفره بعدش بشینه هم تشریحی یاد بگیره هم آریان

----------


## sepehr_a

> پول نمیدیم کلاسش که خودمونم بخونیم واضافه بر اون بشینیم درسنامه و روش تشریحی هم بخونیم اینجوری که دوبل وقتمون میره!


نکنه فکر کردین ریاضی رو میشه با یک فیلم دیدن بالا زد؟؟؟بی خیال!

----------


## Amirsh23

> نکنه فکر کردین ریاضی رو میشه با یک فیلم دیدن بالا زد؟؟؟بی خیال!


درست تحویل نگرفتی حرفمو میگه اریانم بخونین تشریحی هم نیم نگاه داشته باشین اینطوری که دوبل باید وقت بذاری حالا تستم باید بزنی مگه مجبوری!

----------


## Amirsh23

اصلا بحث تست یه چیز جداس که باید به تعداد زیاد کار بشه بحث من روی یادگیری و درسنامه هستش
اصلا کلاس انلاین کلاسه نه دی وی دی یعنی معلم توش تکلیف میده، آزمون میگیره و تو باید انجامش بدی وگرنه درسو نمیدن بعد به امون خدا ولت کنن

----------


## sepehr_a

> درست تحویل نگرفتی حرفمو میگه اریانم بخونین تشریحی هم نیم نگاه داشته باشین اینطوری که دوبل باید وقت بذاری حالا تستم باید بزنی مگه مجبوری!


به هر حال خیلی از مباحث هست که از روی درسنامه آدم نمیتونه بفهمه یا تیپ تستای اصلی رو حل کنه و برای هر کسی فرق داره
مثلا من مشتق از روی مهر و ماه نمیفهمیدم و تو تستاش مشکل میخوردم ولی آریان رو دیدم و خب تونستم یاد بگیرم(حیف تستای مشتق امسال کم شد)همینطور راه برخورد با تیپ تستای احتمال و...

----------


## Amirsh23

> به هر حال خیلی از مباحث هست که از روی درسنامه آدم نمیتونه بفهمه یا تیپ تستای اصلی رو حل کنه و برای هر کسی فرق داره
> مثلا من مشتق از روی مهر و ماه نمیفهمیدم و تو تستاش مشکل میخوردم ولی آریان رو دیدم و خب تونستم یاد بگیرم(حیف تستای مشتق امسال کم شد)همینطور راه برخورد با تیپ تستای احتمال و...


نه من بحثم کلی بود یعنی جامع کلاسشو ثبتنام کنی البته اینم یجورشه . کلاسینو یه قابلیت داره که میتونی تک جلسه ثبتنلم کنی و ببینی که ایده ی خوبیه

----------


## Mohamad_R

استارتر عزیز . 


این قضیه همینجوری با جربحث و کشتار ادامه داره خودت رو اسیر نکن . برو ببین اگه خوب بود برات سر جلسه که الحمدالله ما هم اونو میخوایم . اگه نه مثل من برات تجربه میشه.

----------


## wonshower

> کی اینجا گفت ریاضیو از کتاب بخونید ؟!!!!! چرا مغلطه میکنی ؟ اتفاقا ریاضی و فیزیک تنها درسایی هستن که باید با معلم خونده بشن و مثل دروس عمومی و زیست و حتی شیمی نیست که بشه با کتاب کمک آموزشی خوند اما ما میگیم باید با معلمخوند نه آریان حیدری و منتظری و امثالهم اینا کمدین های خوبی هستن مجری های خوبی هم میتونن باشن اما حیف معلم که به اینها بشه گفت



شمااول. درست پیاماروبخون. بعدبه بنده حمله کن پیامایه قبلی خونده باشی. نوشتن یه کتاب بگیر بااون پیش برو ...
مگه به من چیزی می رسه  که دفاع کنم. ازآقای حیدری؟؟من  آقای منتظری. هم دیدم ولی خوشم. نیومد ..من خودم چن جلسه اول حیدری دیدم گفتم وقت تلف کنیه ولی وقتی. رفتم توتستا دیدم اشتباه کردم..شما کل فیلماشو ببین،آزموناشوبزن،تکلیفاشو حل کن،مرورکن بعدنظربده خواهشاانصاف هم چیزخوبیه ایشون معلم هم هستن درضمن من مگ باشمادعوادارم تهاجمی حرف میزنین ..موافق نیستی لطف بااحترام نقدکن ....

----------


## hasti1400

> شمااول. درست پیاماروبخون. بعدبه بنده حمله کن پیامایه قبلی خونده باشی. نوشتن یه کتاب بگیر بااون پیش برو ...
> مگه به من چیزی می رسه  که دفاع کنم. ازآقای حیدری؟؟من  آقای منتظری. هم دیدم ولی خوشم. نیومد ..من خودم چن جلسه اول حیدری دیدم گفتم وقت تلف کنیه ولی وقتی. رفتم توتستا دیدم اشتباه کردم..شما کل فیلماشو ببین،آزموناشوبزن،تکلیفاشو حل کن،مرورکن بعدنظربده خواهشاانصاف هم چیزخوبیه ایشون معلم هم هستن درضمن من مگ باشمادعوادارم تهاجمی حرف میزنین ..موافق نیستی لطف بااحترام نقدکن ....


من اصلا لحن بدی نداشتم متاسفانه متن نمیتونه احساساتو درست منتقل کنه منکه با سما دعوایی ندارم شما نظرتون رو میگید منم نظرمو در ضمن من اگر شاگرد آقای حیدری نبودم هیچ وقت به خودم اجازه نمیدادم دربارشون نظر بدم حالام هر کسی مختاره شما میتونید یه سال سر کلاس ایشون بخندید و ژنرال ژنرال کنید آخرشم برید سر کنکور گریه کنید بعد از کنکورم بیاید زیر پستای اینستاگرامش فحش بنویسید من نه فحش دادم نه ازش تعریف کردم واقعیتشو گفتم

----------


## wonshower

> من اصلا لحن بدی نداشتم متاسفانه متن نمیتونه احساساتو درست منتقل کنه منکه با سما دعوایی ندارم شما نظرتون رو میگید منم نظرمو در ضمن من اگر شاگرد آقای حیدری نبودم هیچ وقت به خودم اجازه نمیدادم دربارشون نظر بدم حالام هر کسی مختاره شما میتونید یه سال سر کلاس ایشون بخندید و ژنرال ژنرال کنید آخرشم برید سر کنکور گریه کنید بعد از کنکورم بیاید زیر پستای اینستاگرامش فحش بنویسید من نه فحش دادم نه ازش تعریف کردم واقعیتشو گفتم



ببین شماخوب نبودی تقصییرایشونه؟ خودهه بیچارشم میگه اگه تمرین نکنی توکنکور نمیتونی بزنی ..من همین امسال کنکور دادم وتاجایی که وقت اجازه میداد حل کردم  نمیگم عالیه ولی میگن بدم نیس  تمرین میکردی امسال میتونستی ۵۰بزنی باهمون آرین که این درصدامسال خیلی واسه ریاضی خوبه ..من مطمینم. توتمرین کافی نداشتی ..درصمن ریلکس باش ارزششوندارهه..

----------


## Sorry

چند تا مشابه همین تاپیک تو یه ماه گذشته بالا اومده کلا فازتون چیه  هی بحثای تکراری میکنین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hasti1400

> ببین شماخوب نبودی تقصییرایشونه؟ خودهه بیچارشم میگه اگه تمرین نکنی توکنکور نمیتونی بزنی ..من همین امسال کنکور دادم وتاجایی که وقت اجازه میداد حل کردم  نمیگم عالیه ولی میگن بدم نیس  تمرین میکردی امسال میتونستی ۵۰بزنی باهمون آرین که این درصدامسال خیلی واسه ریاضی خوبه ..من مطمینم. توتمرین کافی نداشتی ..درصمن ریلکس باش ارزششوندارهه..


جالبه منکه سر کلاس طرف بودم میگی تو نمیدونی نظر نده بعد تو که اصلا منو نمیشناسی میگی شما خوب نبودی تقصییر از آریان حیدریه ؟!!! پس دروغ نگفتم که شماها میاین اینجا تبلیغ آریان حیدریو بکنین و گندی که هر سال بعد کنکور میزنه رو بازم ماست مالی کنید تا دوباره یه عده دیگه خام بشن برن کلاساش ثبت نام کنن ببین آریان حیدری فقط تو یه چیز ژنراله اونم تو حاشیه و سر و صدا کردن و قمپوز در کردن دیگه بحث اینجا تمومه

----------


## Morvarid80

از هر ۱۰ تا تاپیک یکیش با موضوع آریان حیدریه اینجا!
از معین کرمی هم بهتره یعنی؟

----------


## Hadi.Z

> پول نمیدیم کلاسش که خودمونم بخونیم واضافه بر اون بشینیم درسنامه و روش تشریحی هم بخونیم اینجوری که دوبل وقتمون میره! من ببینی کلا مخالفش نیستم ولی کسی بره کلاسش که حداقل ریاضیو خودش قبلا یه چیزایی خونده و یاد گرفته نه اینکه صفره بعدش بشینه هم تشریحی یاد بگیره هم آریان


دقیقا! 
اموزش کاملا باید سر کلاس اموخته بشه

----------


## Hadi.Z

> ببین شماخوب نبودی تقصییرایشونه؟ خودهه بیچارشم میگه اگه تمرین نکنی توکنکور نمیتونی بزنی ..من همین امسال کنکور دادم وتاجایی که وقت اجازه میداد حل کردم  نمیگم عالیه ولی میگن بدم نیس  تمرین میکردی امسال میتونستی ۵۰بزنی باهمون آرین که این درصدامسال خیلی واسه ریاضی خوبه ..من مطمینم. توتمرین کافی نداشتی ..درصمن ریلکس باش ارزششوندارهه..


اخه وقتی اموزش درستی نباشه ، تمرین به چه درد میخوره؟
بعد از اموزش مفهومی و اصولی باید رفت سراع تمرین و تست
اگر کسی اموزش اصولی ندیده باشه و مستقیم بره اریان ببینه ، یک سال هم تمرین بکنه بازم موفق نمیشه و سر جلسه گیر میکنه
آریان فقط و فقط برای کسی مناسب هستش که مفهوم و اصول ریاضی رو بلد باشه 
( که اکثر دانش اموزانش متاسفانه صرفا به روش اون اتکا میکنن و ضررش رو هم میبینن)

----------


## Hadi.Z

> جالبه منکه سر کلاس طرف بودم میگی تو نمیدونی نظر نده بعد تو که اصلا منو نمیشناسی میگی شما خوب نبودی تقصییر از آریان حیدریه ؟!!! پس دروغ نگفتم که شماها میاین اینجا تبلیغ آریان حیدریو بکنین و گندی که هر سال بعد کنکور میزنه رو بازم ماست مالی کنید تا دوباره یه عده دیگه خام بشن برن کلاساش ثبت نام کنن ببین آریان حیدری فقط تو یه چیز ژنراله اونم تو حاشیه و سر و صدا کردن و قمپوز در کردن دیگه بحث اینجا تمومه


این که شمارو متهم به کم کاری کنن رو هنوز بیخیال
اون روز چند نفر رو دیدم میگفتن سوالات کنکور امسال استاندارد نبوده وگرنه روش های اریان جواب میداده!!

----------


## sepehr_a

> جالبه منکه سر کلاس طرف بودم میگی تو نمیدونی نظر نده بعد تو که اصلا منو نمیشناسی میگی شما خوب نبودی تقصییر از آریان حیدریه ؟!!! پس دروغ نگفتم که شماها میاین اینجا تبلیغ آریان حیدریو بکنین و گندی که هر سال بعد کنکور میزنه رو بازم ماست مالی کنید تا دوباره یه عده دیگه خام بشن برن کلاساش ثبت نام کنن ببین آریان حیدری فقط تو یه چیز ژنراله اونم تو حاشیه و سر و صدا کردن و قمپوز در کردن دیگه بحث اینجا تمومه


الان منم از آریان پول گرفتم اگه تعریف کنم؟؟؟همین پارسال یکی از شاگرداش صد زد ریاضیو(کلی هم کارنامه شصت و هقتاد)..همه چی رو سیاه و سفید نبین لطفا( من هم گریه نکردم  و خود من هم در حد 50 تا 55زدم)انگار درباره یه معلمی حرف میزنی که هیچکی نمیشناستش و باید به این و اون پول بده تا تبلیغش رو بکنن(البته خود من برای کسی که واقعا ریاضی صفر مطلقه پیشنهاد نمیکنم ولی خودم پشت بمونم کلاس جامع رو ثبت نام میکنم)
حالا اون فحشایی که بهش میدن رو به ما نشون بده چون ما دقیقا بر عکسش رو دیدیم

----------


## Hadi.Z

> الان منم از آریان پول گرفتم اگه تعریف کنم؟؟؟همین پارسال یکی از شاگرداش صد زد ریاضیو(کلی هم کارنامه شصت و هقتاد)..همه چی رو سیاه و سفید نبین لطفا( من هم گریه نکردم  و خود من هم در حد 50 تا 55زدم)انگار درباره یه معلمی حرف میزنی که هیچکی نمیشناستش و باید به این و اون پول بده تا تبلیغش رو بکنن
> حالا اون فحشایی که بهش میدن رو به ما نشون بده چون ما دقیقا بر عکسش رو دیدیم


دوست عزیز چرا قضیه رو انقدر ساده میبینید!!!!
خوب الان برید بپرسید از شاگرد های اقای مویینی و ملاک پور و امثالهم هم کسی هست که 100 زده باشه
کسی که 100 میزنه قطعا و قطعا اصولی یاد گرفته که میزنه ، قطعا رو روش تشریحی مسلط بوده که میزنه 
قطعا تست تا دلت بخواد زده که 100 میزنه
بارها گفتم بازم میگم ، اریان برای کسی که اصول و مفهوم ریاضی رو بلد نیست عین یک سم میمونه ( نمونش هم عارف ربیعیان در شیمی )
ولی برای کسی که رو روش مفهومی مسلط هستش میتونه مفید باشه
حالا شما چه میخواید باور کنید و چه باور نکنید ، خود مختارید و نتیجه کار رو هم خودتون میبینید

----------


## sepehr_a

> دوست عزیز چرا قضیه رو انقدر ساده میبینید!!!!
> خوب الان برید بپرسید از شاگرد های اقای مویینی و ملاک پور و امثالهم هم کسی هست که 100 زده باشه
> کسی که 100 میزنه قطعا و قطعا اصولی یاد گرفته که میزنه ، قطعا رو روش تشریحی مسلط بوده که میزنه 
> قطعا تست تا دلت بخواد زده که 100 میزنه
> بارها گفتم بازم میگم ، اریان برای کسی که اصول و مفهوم ریاضی رو بلد نیست عین یک سم میمونه ( نمونش هم عارف ربیعیان در شیمی )
> ولی برای کسی که رو روش مفهومی مسلط هستش میتونه مفید باشه
> حالا شما چه میخواید باور کنید و چه باور نکنید ، خود مختارید و نتیجه کار رو هم خودتون میبینید


من که کنکورم تموم شد(حداقل امسال و از ریاضی هم بیشتر از اون درسای دیگه راضی بودم مخصوصا شیمی و فیزیک :Yahoo (19): ) کلی میگم  وگرنه کامنتم رو اگه دوباره ببینید همون حرف شما رو زدم که برای کسی که صفر مطلقه و در سال های پایه هیچ تسلطی نداره آریان شاید جوابگو نباشه

----------


## Hadi.Z

> من که کنکورم تموم شد(حداقل امسال و از ریاضی هم بیشتر از اون درسای دیگه راضی بودم مخصوصا شیمی و فیزیک) کلی میگم  وگرنه کامنتم رو اگه دوباره ببینید همون حرف شما رو زدم که برای کسی که صفر مطلقه و در سال های پایه هیچ تسلطی نداره آریان شاید جوابگو نباشه


اهان بله ، ویرایش جدید پستتون رو ندیدم

----------


## wonshower

> جالبه منکه سر کلاس طرف بودم میگی تو نمیدونی نظر نده بعد تو که اصلا منو نمیشناسی میگی شما خوب نبودی تقصییر از آریان حیدریه ؟!!! پس دروغ نگفتم که شماها میاین اینجا تبلیغ آریان حیدریو بکنین و گندی که هر سال بعد کنکور میزنه رو بازم ماست مالی کنید تا دوباره یه عده دیگه خام بشن برن کلاساش ثبت نام کنن ببین آریان حیدری فقط تو یه چیز ژنراله اونم تو حاشیه و سر و صدا کردن و قمپوز در کردن دیگه بحث اینجا تمومه


توهروقت اسمت توصددرصدیابوداونوقت اعتراض کن ..منم بودم اسمتوتاحالا نشیندم پروفسور..کم کاریتو ننداز به گردن اینوواون..حداقل باخودت صادق باش

----------


## scorpion2020

[QUOTE=Amirsh23;1629726]پول نمیدیم کلاسش که خودمونم بخونیم واضافه بر اون بشینیم درسنامه و روش تشریحی هم بخونیم اینجوری که دوبل وقتمون میره! من ببینی کلا مخالفش نیستم ولی کسی بره کلاسش که حداقل ریاضیو خودش قبلا یه چیزایی خونده و یاد گرفته نه اینکه صفره بعدش بشینه هم تشریحی یاد بگیره هم آریان[/QUOT
یعنی چی ! یعنی تو دیگه میخوای پول بدی کلاس ثبت نام کنی خودت هیچکار نکنی! 
الان موضوع فقط اریان نیست! به نظرم دیدگاهتو عوض کن! من نمیخوام از اریان طرفداری کنم ولی با هر معلمی که بخوای بخونی باید خودتم تلاش کنی و تست بزنی حتی اگه خوش هر جلسه100 تا تستم بزنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amirsh23

جریان میدونی چیه؟! یه عده که گارد میگیرن تقصیر خودشون نیست دیکه پولو دادن رفته و راه برگشت ندارن جز اینکه با تعریف کردن اون فرد جلو دیگران به خودشون قوت قلب بدن

----------


## wonshower

دوستان چقدربی جنبع اید من جمعایک رای مخالفتی داشتم که الان شده نه تا،هشت نفرچون حرف. حق زدم مخالفت کردند
آخه خانم محترم وآقای محترم کم ،کاری کردی دیگ! چراناراحت میشی بازم میگم حیدری اصلا مزخرف ولی تووجدانت بگو توواقعا همه ی درصدایه آزمونات توکلاس بالای ۷۰بوده؟همه تکالیف انجام. دادی؟مهروماه زدی تستاشو؟مرورکردی؟
اگه اینطوریه که این رشادت هاروکردین نزدین سوالارومن ازهمه مخالفین عذرمیخام ولی حاجی باخودت روراست باش نزدی که ...الن دنبال مقصری ..تو ده ،دوازده تاازسوالایع امسال ریاضی زدی یعنی به هدفت رسیدی ،اصن پنج تاهم زدی ولی کمترازاین دیگه به شعورت مربوط میشه لطفا احساسی برخودنکنید ..هرکی مخالفه بازم رای مخالف بده ولی لطفاعقده ای نباشید ...حرف حق همیشه مخالفت دارد واگرمن مافیام امیدوارم زنده نباشم ازخدابترسیدبعدقضاوت کنیدمتاسفم براتون وافعا...

----------


## Arbba

یادتون باشه هروقت یه شخصی با یه لقب خودشو تو ذهن ها جا میندازه یه خونه پوشالی ساخته برای محافظت از جایگاهش این ستوان سرهنگ سرلشگر ژنرال یا هر چیزی که هست یه شیاده عزیزای دلم شما باید ریاضی رو عمقی یاد بگیری خودت تک و تنها شما اگه امار موفق ها میبینی امار ضعیفا هم ببین اصن کنور هم که رد بکنی تو دانشگاه به مشکل بر میخورید و نمیتونید دروس ریاضی رو پاس کنید امسال قشنک روش های فوق العاده ایشون به درد خودش میخورد و کنکور داره به سمت مفهومی شدن میره تو فکر کردی با کلی درس سنگین تو کنکور به ریاضی برسی روش های ... یادت میمونه؟ نه عزیزم اما مفهوم تا لب گور باهات میمونه اینقدر هم خانواده رو به خرج ننداز و بشین مث بچه ادم کل کتاب هاتو بجو

----------


## Amirsh23

[QUOTE=scorpion2020;1629862]


> پول نمیدیم کلاسش که خودمونم بخونیم واضافه بر اون بشینیم درسنامه و روش تشریحی هم بخونیم اینجوری که دوبل وقتمون میره! من ببینی کلا مخالفش نیستم ولی کسی بره کلاسش که حداقل ریاضیو خودش قبلا یه چیزایی خونده و یاد گرفته نه اینکه صفره بعدش بشینه هم تشریحی یاد بگیره هم آریان[/QUOT
> یعنی چی ! یعنی تو دیگه میخوای پول بدی کلاس ثبت نام کنی خودت هیچکار نکنی! 
> الان موضوع فقط اریان نیست! به نظرم دیدگاهتو عوض کن! من نمیخوام از اریان طرفداری کنم ولی با هر معلمی که بخوای بخونی باید خودتم تلاش کنی و تست بزنی حتی اگه خوش هر جلسه100 تا تستم بزنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دیدگاهتو درست کن ادامه پیامم که توی یه پیام دیگه به سپهر جان هم گفتم ببین من منطورم درسنانه بود خب ینی چی پاشم برم اریان یه درسنامه از اون یاد بگیرم بعد پاشم برم از کتاب تستم بخونم میشه دوتا درسنامه بعدش تستم باید بزنم بقیه درسا هم که کشکن تو پول میدی که کلاس بعدشم بشینی درسنامه بخونی؟! حالا وقتم شد تست بزنی . خب یدفعه یه مفلم درست برو درسنانه خوب یادت بده بعد برو تستتو بزن نه اینکه دوباره برا درسنامه تشریحی وقت بذاری البته میدونم باز توسط یه عده مورد حمله قرار میگیرم

----------


## DR.del

> ببین شماخوب نبودی تقصییرایشونه؟ خودهه بیچارشم میگه اگه تمرین نکنی توکنکور نمیتونی بزنی ..من همین امسال کنکور دادم وتاجایی که وقت اجازه میداد حل کردم  نمیگم عالیه ولی میگن بدم نیس  تمرین میکردی امسال میتونستی ۵۰بزنی باهمون آرین که این درصدامسال خیلی واسه ریاضی خوبه ..من مطمینم. توتمرین کافی نداشتی ..درصمن ریلکس باش ارزششوندارهه..


دوست عزیز آریان حیدری یک آدم کلاش‌ کلاهبردار لمپن بی سواده که از حلقوم کنکوری های بدبخت پول به جیب خودش میزنه و به هیچی اعتقاد نداره...
عزیز دل درصد ۴۰ ریاضی از نظر تو خوبه؟؟؟ شاخ فیل شکستن یا بمب‌ زیر تانک گذاشتنه؟؟ طرف‌ به من همین چند وقت پیش‌ که سنجش‌‌ کلید رو گذاشت تو سایت زنگ زد گریه و زاری میکرد از دست این آقا 
وقتی بحث کلاس آنلاین و دی وی دی میاد وسط‌ یعنی‌ شما دیدن کلاسا و حل مقداری تست بتونی نتیجه مطلوب بگیری دیگه بخوای هم فیلم ببینی و هم تشریحی‌ تمرین کنی و هم همه ی کتاب تست های بازار رو بزنی دیگه چه وقتی میمونه برای بقیه درسا؟؟؟ دیگه باید کل سال کنکور‌ رو اینجوری که شما میگی‌ بشینی ریاضی‌ بخونی دیگه
معلمی‌ که خوب‌ باشه خوب‌ بودنش رو تو کارش‌ نشون میده نه اینستاگرام و دلقک بازی‌ و دابسمش درست کردن و پول دادن به چند نفر‌ که بیان زیر‌ پستاش ژنرال ژنرال کنن... ژنرال چی؟؟‌کشک چی؟؟‌نون چی ؟؟‌ چه غلطی  کرده که ژنرال شده؟؟؟ شاگرداش همه از دم بالای نود زدن که ژنرال شده؟؟
هر کس‌ کلاساش رو شرکت کرده بالاتر از ۵۰ نتونسته بزنه همه دارن ازش مینالن و آه این جماعت کی میگیرش خدا میدونه

----------


## Amirsh23

ولی تو کنکور بدونین هر کس که زیاد من من میکنه هر کس که زیاد روش من روش من میکنه یه جای کارش میلنگه ولی شاید تا دیروز موافق آریان بودم الان نظر برعکس شده بخاطر اینه که یبار آزمایشی رفتم سر کلاس یه دبیر بی حاشیه نشستم که فهمیدم درس خوندن و یاد گرفتن یعنی چی

----------


## wonshower

> اخه وقتی اموزش درستی نباشه ، تمرین به چه درد میخوره؟
> بعد از اموزش مفهومی و اصولی باید رفت سراع تمرین و تست
> اگر کسی اموزش اصولی ندیده باشه و مستقیم بره اریان ببینه ، یک سال هم تمرین بکنه بازم موفق نمیشه و سر جلسه گیر میکنه
> آریان فقط و فقط برای کسی مناسب هستش که مفهوم و اصول ریاضی رو بلد باشه 
> ( که اکثر دانش اموزانش متاسفانه صرفا به روش اون اتکا میکنن و ضررش رو هم میبینن)


من بادبیرای اصولی. که همه همینجاتعریف کردند دوسال پیش رفتم ،نرفت تومخ ..ولی بآقای حیدری فهمیدم ریاضی چیه!من انتظاردرصد۵۰،۶۰دارم واسه همین میگم خوبه شمااگه بیشترازاین انتظاردارین شایدبدباشه ..درکل  منم  کم کاری کردم 
واون خانم قبول نمیکنه اخه کی درصداش صدبوده الان اعتراض دارهه ...ااول کلاسام بودم ایشونو زیارت نکردم..درکل بهترهه بپذیریم ماهم یه جاهایی کم گذاشتیم همین ..بعضیابدون اصول میفهمنن

----------


## scorpion2020

> جریان میدونی چیه؟! یه عده که گارد میگیرن تقصیر خودشون نیست دیکه پولو دادن رفته و راه برگشت ندارن جز اینکه با تعریف کردن اون فرد جلو دیگران به خودشون قوت قلب بدن


خخخخخخخخ عجب ادمی هستی ها! 
اصلا تو بحث اریانو ول کن !اصلا اریان مضخرف!
تو انتظار داری فقط با دیدن فیلم وثبت نام کردن تو کلاس درصد بالا بزنی؟
ناموصا جواب بده برای هردرسی هم باشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wonshower

> دوست عزیز آریان حیدری یک آدم کلاش‌ کلاهبردار لمپن بی سواده که از حلقوم کنکوری های بدبخت پول به جیب خودش میزنه و به هیچی اعتقاد نداره...
> عزیز دل درصد ۴۰ ریاضی از نظر تو خوبه؟؟؟ شاخ فیل شکستن یا بمب‌ زیر تانک گذاشتنه؟؟ طرف‌ به من همین چند وقت پیش‌ که سنجش‌‌ کلید رو گذاشت تو سایت زنگ زد گریه و زاری میکرد از دست این آقا 
> وقتی بحث کلاس آنلاین و دی وی دی میاد وسط‌ یعنی‌ شما دیدن کلاسا و حل مقداری تست بتونی نتیجه مطلوب بگیری دیگه بخوای هم فیلم ببینی و هم تشریحی‌ تمرین کنی و هم همه ی کتاب تست های بازار رو بزنی دیگه چه وقتی میمونه برای بقیه درسا؟؟؟ دیگه باید کل سال کنکور‌ رو اینجوری که شما میگی‌ بشینی ریاضی‌ بخونی دیگه
> معلمی‌ که خوب‌ باشه خوب‌ بودنش رو تو کارش‌ نشون میده نه اینستاگرام و دلقک بازی‌ و دابسمش درست کردن و پول دادن به چند نفر‌ که بیان زیر‌ پستاش ژنرال ژنرال کنن... ژنرال چی؟؟‌کشک چی؟؟‌نون چی ؟؟‌ چه غلطی  کرده که ژنرال شده؟؟؟ شاگرداش همه از دم بالای نود زدن که ژنرال شده؟؟
> هر کس‌ کلاساش رو شرکت کرده بالاتر از ۵۰ نتونسته بزنه همه دارن ازش مینالن و آه این جماعت کی میگیرش خدا میدونه


شمایه دبیرریاضی خوب معرفی کن مارونجات بده.

ولی خدایش اونقدرام آدم بدی نیس ...فقط کمبود توجه دارهه ،یکم عقده ایه منم ازتوهیناش سرکلاس بدم میومدولی خب مجبوربودم به علمش ..درضمن  من یک دبیرزیستی داشتم که ایشون پزشک هو هستندورایگان واسع بچه ها کارمیکنند آقای حیدری تاییدکردند من احساسی حرف نزدم دوستان حمله کردند

----------


## Amirsh23

> خخخخخخخخ عجب ادمی هستی ها! 
> اصلا تو بحث اریانو ول کن !اصلا اریان مضخرف!
> تو انتظار داری فقط با دیدن فیلم وثبت نام کردن تو کلاس درصد بالا بزنی؟
> ناموصا جواب بده برای هردرسی هم باشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دوستان میگم یه عده دیگه راه برگشت ندارن اینه ۴ تا پیام گذاشتم پشت هم یکیشو از وسط خونده که یکم ناجور برداشت کرده هی اونو بهونه میکنه . باشه شما تو همین تفکراتت باش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arbba

> شمایه دبیرریاضی خوب معرفی کن مارونجات بده.
> 
> ولی خدایش اونقدرام آدم بدی نیس ...فقط کمبود توجه دارهه ،یکم عقده ایه منم ازتوهیناش سرکلاس بدم میومدولی خب مجبوربودم به علمش ..درضمن  من یک دبیرزیستی داشتم که ایشون پزشک هو هستندورایگان واسع بچه ها کارمیکنند آقای حیدری تاییدکردند من احساسی حرف نزدم دوستان حمله کردند


دبیر ریاضی میخای چیکار برو کتاب بخر بخون صد برابر مفید

----------


## hasti1400

> توهروقت اسمت توصددرصدیابوداونوقت اعتراض کن ..منم بودم اسمتوتاحالا نشیندم پروفسور..کم کاریتو ننداز به گردن اینوواون..حداقل باخودت صادق باش


من که صد در صدی نیستم شما که سوگلی آریان حیدری هستی حتما ۱۰۰ دست گرمیته عزیزم من دیگه اعتراضی لازم نیست بکنم خودت با این حرفایی که میزنی مشخص کردی چرا داری خودتو پاره میکنی دقیقا از بعد کنکور تاپیکای ماست مالی شروع شد اصلا تو راست میگی همه بیاین کلاس آریانو ثبت نام کنید میخواد امسال پورشه بخره شاگرد کم داره بعد کنکور میبینمتون به سلامت

----------


## wonshower

> یادتون باشه هروقت یه شخصی با یه لقب خودشو تو ذهن ها جا میندازه یه خونه پوشالی ساخته برای محافظت از جایگاهش این ستوان سرهنگ سرلشگر ژنرال یا هر چیزی که هست یه شیاده عزیزای دلم شما باید ریاضی رو عمقی یاد بگیری خودت تک و تنها شما اگه امار موفق ها میبینی امار ضعیفا هم ببین اصن کنور هم که رد بکنی تو دانشگاه به مشکل بر میخورید و نمیتونید دروس ریاضی رو پاس کنید امسال قشنک روش های فوق العاده ایشون به درد خودش میخورد و کنکور داره به سمت مفهومی شدن میره تو فکر کردی با کلی درس سنگین تو کنکور به ریاضی برسی روش های ... یادت میمونه؟ نه عزیزم اما مفهوم تا لب گور باهات میمونه اینقدر هم خانواده رو به خرج ننداز و بشین مث بچه ادم کل کتاب هاتو بجو


همش عددگذاری نیس که.ایشونم مفهومی میگه ..شما کلاساش بودین؟دوست من  رتبه برتر قلم چی ،به من میگه آرین ببین دیگه بدبوداینو پیشنهادنمیکرد ..لطفاشمایک دبیرخوب به من معرفی. کن

----------


## DR.del

> خخخخخخخخ عجب ادمی هستی ها! 
> اصلا تو بحث اریانو ول کن !اصلا اریان مضخرف!
> تو انتظار داری فقط با دیدن فیلم وثبت نام کردن تو کلاس درصد بالا بزنی؟
> ناموصا جواب بده برای هردرسی هم باشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


اینطوری که شما میگی باید کل سال کنکور رو یه درس بخونیم فقط 
صبح پاشیم کلاس آقا رو ببینیم ظهر تمرین تشریحی حل کنیم بعد از ظهر بشینیم تست بزنیم و شب هم مرور روز قبل دوباره روز بعد به همین ترتیب
اینجوری میریم سر جلسه و آریان حیدری رو با افتخار ۴۰ درصد میزنیم و بقیه هم منفی و رشته بهداشت دام دانشگاه علمی کاربردی ترمز آباد قبول میشیم با اففففففففففتخار

----------


## Amirsh23

> اینطوری که شما میگی باید کل سال کنکور رو یه درس بخونیم فقط 
> صبح پاشیم کلاس آقا رو ببینیم ظهر تمرین تشریحی حل کنیم بعد از ظهر بشینیم تست بزنیم و شب هم مرور روز قبل دوباره روز بعد به همین ترتیب
> اینجوری میریم سر جلسه و آریان حیدری رو با افتخار ۴۰ درصد میزنیم و بقیه هم منفی و رشته بهداشت دام دانشگاه علمی کاربردی ترمز آباد قبول میشیم با اففففففففففتخار


دمت گرم دو ساعته نمیتونم منظورمو برسونم باز لاقل شما گرفتی

----------


## Arbba

> همش عددگذاری نیس که.ایشونم مفهومی میگه ..شما کلاساش بودین؟دوست من  رتبه برتذ قلم چی ،به من میگه آرین ببین دیگه بدبوداینو پیشنهادنمیکرد ..لطفاشمایک دبیرخوب به من معرفی. کن


اولا دبیر باید خودش عالی بوده باشه تا عالی تدریس کنه نه کسی که با سهمیه علمی رفته دانشکاه تراز 1 شما اگه واقعا دنبال اموزشی یا از کتاب بخون ولی با تموم وجودت که حتی معنای کلمه <و> درک کنی و بدونی چرا اینو گفته دبیر هم اقای ثابتی خوبه تو الا چون تجربه داره زیاد و خیلییی مسلطه و همایش میزاره دانشگاه شریف برای دانشجوی ریاضیات و کاربرد ها البته اقای امینی راد هم هست اونم مسلطه اما یکم خشکه بقیشون با احترام پول پرستن زیاد وجدان کاری ندارن

----------


## scorpion2020

ناموصا یجوری میگید شاگردای اریان به ناله افتادن انگار شاگردای بقیه الان همه شاد وشنگولن و صد زدن کنکور امسال همه رو سورپرایز کرد

----------


## Arbba

> ناموصا یجوری میگید شاگردای اریان به ناله افتادن انگار شاگردای بقیه الان همه شاد وشنگولن و صد زدن کنکور امسال همه رو سورپرایز کرد


تو رشته خودم رو میگم ریاضی. ما سنگین تره درسامون و امسال فقط مفهوم کمک میکرد قشنگ روش های ارین بدرد نخور شدند و من خودم تست هایی رو که مجبور میشدم رد کنم با عذاب بود تک تکش :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## wonshower

> دبیر ریاضی میخای چیکار برو کتاب بخر بخون صد برابر مفید


نخوندی پیاممو ..به جون خودم قسم کتاباروخوندم نفهمیدم من مثه شماباهوش نیستم واقعا راس میگم چی بگم مهروماه خوندم نفهمیدم ،بعدش آبی قلم چی که درسنامش کمه،رفتم خیلی سبز یکم بهتربود ولی نه خیلی ..شایدمن مغزم ایراددارهه شاید

----------


## wonshower

> اولا دبیر باید خودش عالی بوده باشه تا عالی تدریس کنه نه کسی که با سهمیه علمی رفته دانشکاه تراز 1 شما اگه واقعا دنبال اموزشی یا از کتاب بخون ولی با تموم وجودت که حتی معنای کلمه <و> درک کنی و بدونی چرا اینو گفته دبیر هم اقای ثابتی خوبه تو الا چون تجربه داره زیاد و خیلییی مسلطه و همایش میزاره دانشگاه شریف برای دانشجوی ریاضیات و کاربرد ها البته اقای امینی راد هم هست اونم مسلطه اما یکم خشکه بقیشون با احترام پول پرستن زیاد وجدان کاری ندارن




آقای امینی راد هم کلاسای جامع وهم همایششو دیدم برای من به دردنخورد

----------


## scorpion2020

الان اساتید محترم شما که اریانو میکوبید یه معلم ریاضی معرفی کنید که شاگرداش امسال همه راضی بودن!
همه چی به خود فرد بستگی داره! قرار نیست یه نفر 1000 تا شاگرد داره همه از کنکورشون راضی باشن!
بیشتر کنکوری ها از یه منابع واز یه ازمون استفاده میکنن ولی نمیشه که گفت قلمچی بده چون امسال90 درصد داوطلباش کنکور بد دادن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من بادبیرای اصولی. که همه همینجاتعریف کردند دوسال پیش رفتم ،نرفت تومخ ..ولی بآقای حیدری فهمیدم ریاضی چیه!من انتظاردرصد۵۰،۶۰دارم واسه همین میگم خوبه شمااگه بیشترازاین انتظاردارین شایدبدباشه ..درکل  منم  کم کاری کردم 
> واون خانم قبول نمیکنه اخه کی درصداش صدبوده الان اعتراض دارهه ...ااول کلاسام بودم ایشونو زیارت نکردم..درکل بهترهه بپذیریم ماهم یه جاهایی کم گذاشتیم همین ..بعضیابدون اصول میفهمنن



از اینکه 50 درصد زدید خوشحالیم نه برا شما بلکه برا ژنرال که حداقل میشه باهاش 50 زد

----------


## Arbba

> نخوندی پیاممو ..به جون خودم قسم کتاباروخوندم نفهمیدم من مثه شماباهوش نیستم واقعا راس میگم چی بگم مهروماه خوندم نفهمیدم ،بعدش آبی قلم چی که درسنامش کمه،رفتم خیلی سبز یکم بهتربود ولی نه خیلی ..شایدمن مغزم ایراددارهه شاید


بخدا به خنگی باهوشی نیست و اگرنه من خنگ تر از شمام من میگم تست هارو باید تیپ شناسی کن من خودم درسنامه iq میخوندم خیلی کامل و جامع هست شاید تست سخت بود ولی واقعا با غیرت میخوندمش تو هم با غیرت بخون و بگو فقط همین یه بار تست رو تحلیل کن فقط 1 کتاب بخون ولی همه تستاشو با چشم عقاب بررسی کن

----------


## Amirsh23

> اولا دبیر باید خودش عالی بوده باشه تا عالی تدریس کنه نه کسی که با سهمیه علمی رفته دانشکاه تراز 1 شما اگه واقعا دنبال اموزشی یا از کتاب بخون ولی با تموم وجودت که حتی معنای کلمه <و> درک کنی و بدونی چرا اینو گفته دبیر هم اقای ثابتی خوبه تو الا چون تجربه داره زیاد و خیلییی مسلطه و همایش میزاره دانشگاه شریف برای دانشجوی ریاضیات و کاربرد ها البته اقای امینی راد هم هست اونم مسلطه اما یکم خشکه بقیشون با احترام پول پرستن زیاد وجدان کاری ندارن


اینو موافقم امسال زشته های ریاضی خیلی تعریف میکردن از ثابتی حتی از پروژه فرسنگش که پولش حدودا از نصف کلاسای انلاینم کمتر بود

----------


## Arbba

> آقای امینی راد هم کلاسای جامع وهم همایششو دیدم برای من به دردنخورد


اقای ثابتی ببین و جزوه در بیار خیلی خوبه من رشتم ریاضیه اما احتمال با راد دیدم و واقعا قشنگ توضیح داد همه تستاش هم زدم تو کنکور جز 1 که اونم جزو حذفیات بود(خاک تو سر سنجش) بنظرم ثابتی یه نگاه بنداز

----------


## wonshower

> من که صد در صدی نیستم شما که سوگلی آریان حیدری هستی حتما ۱۰۰ دست گرمیته عزیزم من دیگه اعتراضی لازم نیست بکنم خودت با این حرفایی که میزنی مشخص کردی چرا داری خودتو پاره میکنی دقیقا از بعد کنکور تاپیکای ماست مالی شروع شد اصلا تو راست میگی همه بیاین کلاس آریانو ثبت نام کنید میخواد امسال پورشه بخره شاگرد کم داره بعد کنکور میبینمتون به سلامت


خواهرگرامی  من  خودم روزبعدکنکور که سیل تعریفاش تو استوری بودازشاگرداش رفتم خودم بهش پیام دادم گفتم استاد من چرانتونستم جواب بدم سوالاتو ،چقدرتعریف کردند ازتون..میخوای نشونت بدم ؟اصلا جواب نداد پیام دایرکته منو ..میفهمی اصلا انتقادی که کردمو اهمیت نداد ولی خرابش نکردم چون واقعا به دردم خورد شاید برای شما بدبود...خیلی ازدبیرا واسم بدبودن خرابشون نمیکنم شایدمن نمیتونم ارتباط باهاشون برقرارکنم درکل به خدابسپار وکلام آخریکم عفت کلام خیلی خوبه زشته مثلادخترخانمی ...

----------


## Arbba

> اینو موافقم امسال زشته های ریاضی خیلی تعریف میکردن از ثابتی حتی از پروژه فرسنگش که پولش حدودا از نصف کلاسای انلاینم کمتر بود


البته فرسنگ ماله تجربیاست ولی خب متاسفانه من به شدت گند زدم در گسسته و با هزاران بی دقتی درصدمو کوبوند و اورد 41  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): تنها درسی که معلم خوب توش نیافتم همین گسسته لعنتی بود من تو گاج ریاضی 80 میزدم و امیدم رو حداقل 70 بود که اینجوری خراب کردم البته خداشکر شیمی سخت دادن و فیزیک هم ک خوب بود

----------


## Amirsh23

> البته فرسنگ ماله تجربیاست ولی خب متاسفانه من به شدت گند زدم در گسسته و با هزاران بی دقتی درصدمو کوبوند و اورد 41 تنها درسی که معلم خوب توش نیافتم همین گسسته لعنتی بود من تو گاج ریاضی 80 میزدم و امیدم رو حداقل 70 بود که اینجوری خراب کردم البته خداشکر شیمی سخت دادن و فیزیک هم ک خوب بود


برا حسابان استفاده میکردن

----------


## wonshower

> از اینکه 50 درصد زدید خوشحالیم نه برا شما بلکه برا ژنرال که حداقل میشه باهاش 50 زد


من توقعم پایینه پنجاه درصدواسم عالیه

----------


## Arbba

> برا حسابان استفاده میکردن


حسابان امسال اسون بود تا 80 زدنش راحت بود اما تو گسسته و هندسه تجاوز کردن :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Arbba

> من توقعم پایینه پنجاه درصدواسم عالیه


اگه همینو بخای اندازه 80 درصد مطالبو با وجودت بخون

----------


## Mohamad_R

> الان اساتید محترم شما که اریانو میکوبید یه معلم ریاضی معرفی کنید که شاگرداش امسال همه راضی بودن!
> همه چی به خود فرد بستگی داره! قرار نیست یه نفر 1000 تا شاگرد داره همه از کنکورشون راضی باشن!
> بیشتر کنکوری ها از یه منابع واز یه ازمون استفاده میکنن ولی نمیشه که گفت قلمچی بده چون امسال90 درصد داوطلباش کنکور بد دادن




بله همین شما درست میفرمایین!!!! همین دیروز بهم از کلاسینو زنگ زدن گفتن میتونی کد معرف بدی به دوستات و ما رو معرفی کنی منم بهشون گفتم که معرفی کردم به موسسه دیگه گفت کجا ؟ گفتم تاملند و ایشون فرمودن که مگه کدوم معلم تاملند خوبه که ؟  من: ریاضی :Yahoo (9): 
گفت چرا حیدری که ژنراله و فلان منم برگشتم گفتم که کنکور 99 نشون داد ژنرال پفک نمکی تون رو . بعد ایشون فرمود شرمندم وقتتون زیاد شد و فلان الان نگاه کردم به اکانت کلاسینوم که از پارسال بود بن شده و بستن . 


نمیگم تاملند اما کلاسینو هم مثل حرف اخر بود . دوران اوجش گذشت . ابکی شده

----------


## Arbba

> بله همین شما درست میفرمایین!!!! همین دیروز بهم از کلاسینو زنگ زدن گفتن میتونی کد معرف بدی به دوستات و ما رو معرفی کنی منم بهشون گفتم که معرفی کردم به موسسه دیگه گفت کجا ؟ گفتم تاملند و ایشون فرمودن که مگه کدوم معلم تاملند خوبه که ؟  من: ریاضی
> گفت چرا حیدری که ژنراله و فلان منم برگشتم گفتم که کنکور 99 نشون داد ژنرال پفک نمکی تون رو . بعد ایشون فرمود شرمندم وقتتون زیاد شد و فلان الان نگاه کردم به اکانت کلاسینوم که از پارسال بود بن شده و بستن . 
> 
> 
> نمیگم تاملند اما کلاسینو هم مثل حرف اخر بود . دوران اوجش گذشت . ابکی شده


تاملند هزینه میکنه واقعا ادم لذت میبره از این موسسه اما کلاسینو شده بقالی میری میبینی از همه چی 100 تا هست همشون هم بی کیفیت اما تاملند یه بابایی هست کل شیمی با اون فقط تک و تنها... بعد فرزانه افتضاحح   فقط کاش واعظی هم بره تاملند این هورفر بندازن بیرون خوشم نمیاد ازش

----------


## DR.del

> من توقعم پایینه پنجاه درصدواسم عالیه


ناموسا هرچقدر کلاسینو و آریان حیدری بهت دادن بیا من دوبرابرشو میدم بکش بیرون از انجمن انقدر اعصاب خورد نکن اینجا و مزاحم بچه ها نشو هی هر روز تاپیک میزنی درباره آریان حیدری و کلاسینو بسه دیگه خجالت بکش از خودت خانواده ها با بدبختی تو این وضع اقتصادی پول کتاب و آزمون بچه هاشون رو میدن تو میای اینجا غیر مستقیم تبلیغ میکنی و اسمش میکنی تو ذهن بچها بخدا اون پولی که گرفتی‌ از گوشت سگ نجس تره

----------


## رها 1400

خیلی بی وجدانن هنوز از کنکور دو هفته نگذشته همه فیلما رو از رو پنل برداشتن حتی نکته و تست و همایش و... 
از حیدری بهتر صد تا استاد دیگه هم داریم نمیدونم چرا به این گیر دادین 
همیشه دنبال راحت طلبی هستین یکی هم پیدا میشه با 4 تا روش مسخره سرتون کلاه میذاره

----------


## wonshower

> ناموسا هرچقدر کلاسینو و آریان حیدری بهت دادن بیا من دوبرابرشو میدم بکش بیرون از انجمن انقدر اعصاب خورد نکن اینجا و مزاحم بچه ها نشو هی هر روز تاپیک میزنی درباره آریان حیدری و کلاسینو بسه دیگه خجالت بکش از خودت خانواده ها با بدبختی تو این وضع اقتصادی پول کتاب و آزمون بچه هاشون رو میدن تو میای اینجا غیر مستقیم تبلیغ میکنی و اسمش میکنی تو ذهن بچها بخدا اون پولی که گرفتی‌ از گوشت سگ نجس تره



شماخجالت نمیکشی آقای محترم تهمت میزنی؟برونوشته هایه قبلی منوبخون من بیچاره کی تبلیغ کردم ؟اصن خوندی نوشته هایه منو که تهمت میزنی؟شماخجالت نمیکشی به من میگی تبلیغ میکنم ،قضاوت میکنی؟من گفتم آریان حیدری اصل بیسواد شمایه دبیرخوب معرفی کن چرانکردین؟منم بگم شماباسهمیه پزشکی قبول شدین؟ شمابیشترمیاداومدین ایشونو خراب کنین وافعاخجالت بکشین خوبه سندش هس من کی تاپیک آخه زدم درمورد ایشون؟شماواقعابه درمان روحی وروانی نیازدارین..من قسم میخورم دانش آموزم باهیچ موسسه ای هم درارتباط نیستم غیراین باشه زنده نباشم ولی شمارو هرگزنمی بخشم که بهم تهمت زدین واگذارت میکنم به خدا ...مطمین باش یه روزی میبینی نتیجه تهمتتو......

----------


## scorpion2020

> تاملند هزینه میکنه واقعا ادم لذت میبره از این موسسه اما کلاسینو شده بقالی میری میبینی از همه چی 100 تا هست همشون هم بی کیفیت اما تاملند یه بابایی هست کل شیمی با اون فقط تک و تنها... بعد فرزانه افتضاحح   فقط کاش واعظی هم بره تاملند این هورفر بندازن بیرون خوشم نمیاد ازش


اره واقعا تاملند خوبه دوتا معلم شیمی نمونه داره بابایی و اقاجانی
واعظی خخخخخخخخ      فقط به کلاسینو میخوره تاملند بره دیونشون میکنه!

----------


## Arbba

> اره واقعا تاملند خوبه دوتا معلم شیمی نمونه داره بابایی و اقاجانی
> واعظی خخخخخخخخ      فقط به کلاسینو میخوره تاملند بره دیونشون میکنه!


باید یه چنتا بال هواپیما یه تانک بیارن این همین که با اونا بازی میکنه یکمم درس بده

----------


## DR.del

> شماخجالت نمیکشی آقای محترم تهمت میزنی؟برونوشته هایه قبلی منوبخون من بیچاره کی تبلیغ کردم ؟اصن خوندی نوشته هایه منو که تهمت میزنی؟شماخجالت نمیکشی به من میگی تبلیغ میکنم ،قضاوت میکنی؟من گفتم آریان حیدری اصل بیسواد شمایه دبیرخوب معرفی کن چرانکردین؟منم بگم شماباسهمیه پزشکی قبول شدین؟ شمابیشترمیاداومدین ایشونو خراب کنین وافعاخجالت بکشین خوبه سندش هس من کی تاپیک آخه زدم درمورد ایشون؟شماواقعابه درمان روحی وروانی نیازدارین..من قسم میخورم دانش آموزم باهیچ موسسه ای هم درارتباط نیستم غیراین باشه زنده نباشم ولی شمارو هرگزنمی بخشم که بهم تهمت زدین واگذارت میکنم به خدا ...مطمین باش یه روزی میبینی نتیجه تهمتتو......


اگر تبلیغ نمیکنی چرا انقدر داری پافشاری‌ میکنی رو حرفت؟؟‌دوستان بهت گفتن از‌ منبع خوب‌ استفاده کنی و درست و حسابی تست بزنی به نتیجه  میرسی  چرا باید بیام دوباره حرف بقیه رو تکرار کنم برات؟؟ دست امثال شما خیلی وقته رو شده اکانت فیک میسازین یکیتون تاپیک میزنه بقیتون به به و چه چه میکنین تا کنکوری های گول بزنین نه تو انجمن تو گروه های تلگرامی هم هستن مثل شما.
کولی بازی هم در نیا خدا اون بالاست به همه چیزی آگاهه...
آه اون بچه هایی که پول تو جیب شما میریزن و بعد کنکور افسردگی میگیرن و خودکشی‌ میکنن یه روزی‌ میگیره شما دلال های کنکور رو آه اونایی‌ که زیر‌فشار‌خانواده دارن از نظر‌ روحی له میشن میگیره شما آه کسایی که تو خلوت خودشون گریه میکنن و وقتی عکسای دوستاشون که دانشگاه رفتن رو میبینن بغض میکنن میگیره شمارو
چه من چه هر کس دیگه حتی‌ اگه با سهمیه هم پزشکی قبول شده باشه بالاخره شده و دانشجو پزشکیه تو چی؟؟
برو توبه کن خدا ببخشتت البته خدا حق الناس رو نمیبخشه...
دیگه هم حرفی ندارم باهات نقل قول بگیری خودتو کوچیک کردی

----------


## wonshower

> اگر تبلیغ نمیکنی چرا انقدر داری پافشاری‌ میکنی رو حرفت؟؟‌دوستان بهت گفتن از‌ منبع خوب‌ استفاده کنی و درست و حسابی تست بزنی به نتیجه  میرسی  چرا باید بیام دوباره حرف بقیه رو تکرار کنم برات؟؟ دست امثال شما خیلی وقته رو شده اکانت فیک میسازین یکیتون تاپیک میزنه بقیتون به به و چه چه میکنین تا کنکوری های گول بزنین نه تو انجمن تو گروه های تلگرامی هم هستن مثل شما.
> کولی بازی هم در نیا خدا اون بالاست به همه چیزی آگاهه...
> آه اون بچه هایی که پول تو جیب شما میریزن و بعد کنکور افسردگی میگیرن و خودکشی‌ میکنن یه روزی‌ میگیره شما دلال های کنکور رو آه اونایی‌ که زیر‌فشار‌خانواده دارن از نظر‌ روحی له میشن میگیره شما آه کسایی که تو خلوت خودشون گریه میکنن و وقتی عکسای دوستاشون که دانشگاه رفتن رو میبینن بغض میکنن میگیره شمارو
> چه من چه هر کس دیگه حتی‌ اگه با سهمیه هم پزشکی قبول شده باشه بالاخره شده و دانشجو پزشکیه تو چی؟؟
> برو توبه کن خدا ببخشتت البته خدا حق الناس رو نمیبخشه...
> دیگه هم حرفی ندارم باهات نقل قول بگیری خودتو کوچیک کردی



همه تواین دنیاکوچیکن ،خدابزرگه فقط ..شماادعایی بزرگی داری!من کولی بازی بلدنیستم میخوای کارت ورودبه جلسه بدم ؟کتمانم نمیکنی سهمیه رو ،جالبه واقعا ..لذتی  هدف اینه که باجون ودل برسی نه باسهمیه ،پول ..درکل ثابت کن من مافیام ...حتی جوابی برلی حرف قبلیمم نداشتی، درضمن من میخاستم اززبون شماکه پزشکی بدونم کدوم دبیرخوبه .. تومگه دیدی من پول گرفتم. مطمین باش نمی بخشمت هرگز ..ردخورم ندارهه چون مافقط به خداوصل ایم ... من حرفاتو ارجاع میدم به خدا ..منم مثه شمازیاددیدم ، من  قسم خوردم توهم اگه راست میگی قسم بخور که من مافیایه موسساتم ....

----------


## DR.del

> همه تواین دنیاکوچیکن ،خدابزرگه فقط ..شماادعایی بزرگی داری!من کولی بازی بلدنیستم میخوای کارت ورودبه جلسه بدم ؟کتمانم نمیکنی سهمیه رو ،جالبه واقعا ..لذتی  هدف اینه که باجون ودل برسی نه باسهمیه ،پول ..درکل ثابت کن من مافیام ...حتی جوابی برلی حرف قبلیمم نداشتی، درضمن من میخاستم اززبون شماکه پزشکی بدونم کدوم دبیرخوبه .. تومگه دیدی من پول گرفتم. مطمین باش نمی بخشمت هرگز ..ردخورم ندارهه چون مافقط به خداوصل ایم ... من حرفاتو ارجاع میدم به خدا ..منم مثه شمازیاددیدم ، من  قسم خوردم توهم اگه راست میگی قسم بخور که من مافیایه موسساتم ....


آخه تو کی‌ باشی که من بخوام بهت ثابت کنم سهمیه داشتم یا نداشتم تو کی باشی که من بخوام بخاطر‌ اثبات چیزی بهت قسم بخورم.
سه ساله تو این انجمن دارم به سوالای بچه ها به عنوان مشاور رایگان جواب میدم تو خصوصی نه پولی گرفتم نه نگاه بالا به پایین کردم در صورتی که خیلی از کسایی که تو همین انجمن عین خودم پزشکی میخونن پول میگیرن تا به چند تا سوال جواب بدن.
خودمم از وقتی وارد دانشگاه شدم کار مشاوره داشتم با کمترین هزینه و دنبال چاپیدن کنکوری جماعت نبودم همین امسال یه خیریه زدیم با همکلاسی ها نفری چند تا کنکوری که وضع مالی خراب داشتن رو به عنوان شاگرد ورداشتیم تو سمنان من هفتا شاگرد داشتم که با درصدایی که زدن سه تاشون صد درصد پزشکی‌ میارن بدون اینکه یک ریال پول بگیرم و قوی و ضعیف هم درچین ورداشتم تا بهم کمک کنن و با هم پیشرفت کنن کمپین زدیم از دانشجو های دانشگاه پول جمع کردیم براشون کتاب خریدیم. من با خدایی که میگی‌ همچین معامله هایی میکنم تو چیکار میکنی جز پر کردن جیب دلال های کنکور؟؟؟
هرچقدرم نفرین کنی دعای خیر پدر مادرای شاگرد هام پشتم هست لبخند پدر اونا که ۴۰ سالشه ولی انقدر کارگری کرده چهرش عین ۷۰ ساله ها شده وقتی دخترش پزشکی‌ بیاره پیش‌ خدا عزیز تره تا نفرین جناب عالی.
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## wonshower

> آخه تو کی‌ باشی که من بخوام بهت ثابت کنم سهمیه داشتم یا نداشتم تو کی باشی که من بخوام بخاطر‌ اثبات چیزی بهت قسم بخورم.
> سه ساله تو این انجمن دارم به سوالای بچه ها به عنوان مشاور رایگان جواب میدم تو خصوصی نه پولی گرفتم نه نگاه بالا به پایین کردم در صورتی که خیلی از کسایی که تو همین انجمن عین خودم پزشکی میخونن پول میگیرن تا به چند تا سوال جواب بدن.
> خودمم از وقتی وارد دانشگاه شدم کار مشاوره داشتم با کمترین هزینه و دنبال چاپیدن کنکوری جماعت نبودم همین امسال یه خیریه زدیم با همکلاسی ها نفری چند تا کنکوری که وضع مالی خراب داشتن رو به عنوان شاگرد ورداشتیم تو سمنان من هفتا شاگرد داشتم که با درصدایی که زدن سه تاشون صد درصد پزشکی‌ میارن بدون اینکه یک ریال پول بگیرم و قوی و ضعیف هم درچین ورداشتم تا بهم کمک کنن و با هم پیشرفت کنن کمپین زدیم از دانشجو های دانشگاه پول جمع کردیم براشون کتاب خریدیم. من با خدایی که میگی‌ همچین معامله هایی میکنم تو چیکار میکنی جز پر کردن جیب دلال های کنکور؟؟؟
> هرچقدرم نفرین کنی دعای خیر پدر مادرای شاگرد هام پشتم هست لبخند پدر اونا که ۴۰ سالشه ولی انقدر کارگری کرده چهرش عین ۷۰ ساله ها شده وقتی دخترش پزشکی‌ بیاره پیش‌ خدا عزیز تره تا نفرین جناب عالی.
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز




الان ریاشد که همه!! من مگه به شماتهمت زدم خداثواب کاراتونو بده ،خودتون گفتین حق الناس ازاین حرفامتاسفانه من که 
ازشمانمیگذرم چون حق الناسه،شمابرو الان به همه کمک کن .آدم دلال ،دزد میکنی ،میخای هیچی نگیم ،حضرت موسی یه حرف زد یه چوپونو رنجوندخداازش گله کردآخه شمادرچه مرتبه ای هستی ،که ادعاداری ..ممنون  واسه کاراتون ولی این هیچیو پاک نمیکنه ..درضمن مگه گفتم برندکلاسینو پول بدند برندکانالا رایگان ببینند من دلال نیستم چون اون دنیام مهم ترهه، درضمن کارایه خوبمو جارنمیزنم منم منم خیلی کاراکردم ..اگه میخوندی نوشته هایه قبلیمو حتمامیدی چقدرباگریه ،آه وناله تبلیغ کردم..به خدامی سپرمت .قضاوت باخدا

----------


## wonshower

> آخه تو کی‌ باشی که من بخوام بهت ثابت کنم سهمیه داشتم یا نداشتم تو کی باشی که من بخوام بخاطر‌ اثبات چیزی بهت قسم بخورم.
> سه ساله تو این انجمن دارم به سوالای بچه ها به عنوان مشاور رایگان جواب میدم تو خصوصی نه پولی گرفتم نه نگاه بالا به پایین کردم در صورتی که خیلی از کسایی که تو همین انجمن عین خودم پزشکی میخونن پول میگیرن تا به چند تا سوال جواب بدن.
> خودمم از وقتی وارد دانشگاه شدم کار مشاوره داشتم با کمترین هزینه و دنبال چاپیدن کنکوری جماعت نبودم همین امسال یه خیریه زدیم با همکلاسی ها نفری چند تا کنکوری که وضع مالی خراب داشتن رو به عنوان شاگرد ورداشتیم تو سمنان من هفتا شاگرد داشتم که با درصدایی که زدن سه تاشون صد درصد پزشکی‌ میارن بدون اینکه یک ریال پول بگیرم و قوی و ضعیف هم درچین ورداشتم تا بهم کمک کنن و با هم پیشرفت کنن کمپین زدیم از دانشجو های دانشگاه پول جمع کردیم براشون کتاب خریدیم. من با خدایی که میگی‌ همچین معامله هایی میکنم تو چیکار میکنی جز پر کردن جیب دلال های کنکور؟؟؟
> هرچقدرم نفرین کنی دعای خیر پدر مادرای شاگرد هام پشتم هست لبخند پدر اونا که ۴۰ سالشه ولی انقدر کارگری کرده چهرش عین ۷۰ ساله ها شده وقتی دخترش پزشکی‌ بیاره پیش‌ خدا عزیز تره تا نفرین جناب عالی.
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


کلا منو تحقیرکردی ،جالبه میگی ازبالانگاه نمیکنم ،حداقل یکم فکرکن بعدجواب بده 
دزد،دلال،نجس و....ایناتحقیر،تهمت نیست ...خودتوبه من ثابت نکن پای حرفی که زدی باش من دزدم قسم بخور

----------


## DR.del

> کلا منو تحقیرکردی ،جالبه میگی ازبالانگاه نمیکنم ،حداقل یکم فکرکن بعدجواب بده 
> دزد،دلال،نجس و....ایناتحقیر،تهمت نیست ...خودتوبه من ثابت نکن پای حرفی که زدی باش من دزدم قسم بخور


خیلی تلاش میکنی‌ هویتت آشکار‌ نشه تو انجمن که به تبلیغاتت ادامه بدی
قسم خوردن برای امثال شما کار راحتیه برای من نه من 
سر‌ هر کشکی قسم نمیخورم اگرم در موردت اشتباه کردم(٪۱۰۰ نکردم)‌عیب‌ نداره بزار خدا از من نگذره ولی شما اگر واقعا مزدور کلاسینو باشی خودتو آماده کن که بدجور عذاب اخرت در انتظارته

----------


## wonshower

> خیلی تلاش میکنی‌ هویتت آشکار‌ نشه تو انجمن که به تبلیغاتت ادامه بدی
> قسم خوردن برای امثال شما کار راحتیه برای من نه من 
> سر‌ هر کشکی قسم نمیخورم اگرم در موردت اشتباه کردم(٪۱۰۰ نکردم)‌عیب‌ نداره بزار خدا از من نگذره ولی شما اگر واقعا مزدور کلاسینو باشی خودتو آماده کن که بدجور عذاب اخرت در انتظارته



مطمین باش خداازت نمیگذره چون من مثه شمانیستم به مردم تهمت بزنم .ازامروزتااخرعمرم تحقیرایی که بهم کردی ،یادم میمونه ..خودتم مخفی اسمو،فامیلی داری الان شما..من الان چیزی ندارم درمقابل شما ولی آه وگریه تهمت هایی ک به من زدین امیدوارم تآآخرعمرتون همراتون باشه .(من حاظرم همه  مشخصات کنکورمو بدم بعدببینیم کی مخفیه)درکل هرکز نمیبخشمت فامیلتم بگوشیدیه بار جواب تحقیراتو رودرو دادم ..خدایه مظلوما خیلی بزرگه.، .....حضرت علی ،به چیزی که باچشمش دیده بود قضاوت نمیکردمیگفت شایدشب توبه کنه بعدتونه من وهانوادمومیشناسی بهم میگی دزد،نجس ..من حروم خورنیستم ....خداازت نگذره دلموسوزوندی ...حق الناس خدانمی بخشه به کارهای خیرت ادامه بده ومثه آریان حیدری تبلیغ کارهایه خیرتوکن ..خدابه توسپردمش

----------


## Hisen

> آخه تو کی‌ باشی که من بخوام بهت ثابت کنم سهمیه داشتم یا نداشتم تو کی باشی که من بخوام بخاطر‌ اثبات چیزی بهت قسم بخورم.
> سه ساله تو این انجمن دارم به سوالای بچه ها به عنوان مشاور رایگان جواب میدم تو خصوصی نه پولی گرفتم نه نگاه بالا به پایین کردم در صورتی که خیلی از کسایی که تو همین انجمن عین خودم پزشکی میخونن پول میگیرن تا به چند تا سوال جواب بدن.
> خودمم از وقتی وارد دانشگاه شدم کار مشاوره داشتم با کمترین هزینه و دنبال چاپیدن کنکوری جماعت نبودم همین امسال یه خیریه زدیم با همکلاسی ها نفری چند تا کنکوری که وضع مالی خراب داشتن رو به عنوان شاگرد ورداشتیم تو سمنان من هفتا شاگرد داشتم که با درصدایی که زدن سه تاشون صد درصد پزشکی‌ میارن بدون اینکه یک ریال پول بگیرم و قوی و ضعیف هم درچین ورداشتم تا بهم کمک کنن و با هم پیشرفت کنن کمپین زدیم از دانشجو های دانشگاه پول جمع کردیم براشون کتاب خریدیم. من با خدایی که میگی‌ همچین معامله هایی میکنم تو چیکار میکنی جز پر کردن جیب دلال های کنکور؟؟؟
> هرچقدرم نفرین کنی دعای خیر پدر مادرای شاگرد هام پشتم هست لبخند پدر اونا که ۴۰ سالشه ولی انقدر کارگری کرده چهرش عین ۷۰ ساله ها شده وقتی دخترش پزشکی‌ بیاره پیش‌ خدا عزیز تره تا نفرین جناب عالی.
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


*دم شما گرم . بنده به شخصه لذت بردم . 
*

----------


## Khali

یه چند مدت قصد داشتم با سند و مدرک و ویدیو خود حیدری و جزوش و کنکور ۹۹ نشون بدم که کلاس ایشون ناقص بوده! بعد بیخیال شدم
یادمون باشه اینکه تو کار نکردی یا کنکور غیراستاندارد بوده یا قرار نیست همه راضی باشن و... فقط حرفای مسخره و مضخرف افرادیه که سن عقلشون اندازه تعداد چرخای بنز حیدریه!
من کلاس بابایی رو فقط نگاه میکردم میانگین درصدم ۶۰ تا ۶۵ بود، دیگه پیش قاضی و ملق بازی!؟
امیدوارم با ژنرال ارتشبد تیمسار آریان حیدری موفق باشید و چهل بزنید (بماند که با پرسمان گاج هم میتونید ۴۰ بزنید)

----------


## DR.del

> مطمین باش خداازت نمیگذره چون من مثه شمانیستم به مردم تهمت بزنم .ازامروزتااخرعمرم تحقیرایی که بهم کردی ،یادم میمونه ..خودتم مخفی اسمو،فامیلی داری الان شما..من الان چیزی ندارم درمقابل شما ولی آه وگریه تهمت هایی ک به من زدین امیدوارم تآآخرعمرتون همراتون باشه .(من حاظرم همه  مشخصات کنکورمو بدم بعدببینیم کی مخفیه)درکل هرکز نمیبخشمت فامیلتم بگوشیدیه بار جواب تحقیراتو رودرو دادم ..خدایه مظلوما خیلی بزرگه.، .....حضرت علی ،به چیزی که باچشمش دیده بود قضاوت نمیکردمیگفت شایدشب توبه کنه بعدتونه من وهانوادمومیشناسی بهم میگی دزد،نجس ..من حروم خورنیستم ....خداازت نگذره دلموسوزوندی ...حق الناس خدانمی بخشه به کارهای خیرت ادامه بده ومثه آریان حیدری تبلیغ کارهایه خیرتوکن ..خدابه توسپردمش


کسی حرف از مخفی بودن بزنه که حداقل جنستیش رو تو مشخصاتش‌ معلوم کرده باشه خودت معلوم نیست پسری یا دختری بعد از من ایراد میگیری؟؟؟
ببین واقعا دیگه حوصله بحث کردن باهات رو ندارم هرچی میگی درسته
ول کن خاهشا نقل‌ نگیر انقدر خدا خدا نکن هیئت منصفه دادگاه خدا نیستی که قوانین رو تو صورت من میزنی خدا فلانت میکنه خدا بهمانت میکنه
ول کن تورو به هرچی اعتقاد داری ول کن

----------


## Hisen

*برادران و خواهران عزیز دل : واقعا قصد بنده از این تاپیک تهیه آرشیوی از نظرات محترمانه و با استدلال های منطقی درمورد آقای حیدری بود اما هم اکنون شاهد توهین و بی احترامی هستیم . امروز درمورد ایشون با تعدادی دوست رتبه برتری صحبت کردم . نظر اغلب این دوستان این بود که آقای حیدری برای بچه های عزیزی که راه حل های تشریحی و کلاسیک حل انواع تست های تیپیک رو بلد باشند میتونه بیشتر کاربرد داشته باشه و اغلب این دوستان نظرشون این بود که برای عزیزان با پایه ضعیف تر بهتره که ابتدا به دنبال راه های کلاسیک باشند . البته که تصمیم اصلی با شما رفقای گل هست . در آستانه ی شروع رسمی ماراتون کنکور 1400 هستیم . به نظرم دیگه وقت حاشیه پردازی نیست و باید در راستای اهداف انرژی گذاشته بشه . باز هم از نظرات شما عزیزان مچکرم*

----------


## Khali

اینجای قصه دردناکه که طرف ۱ سال مفهومی کار کنه بعد بره فریبرز و سگ و توکل یاد بگیره
سر جلسه علاوه بر قاطی کردنش غم اتلاف وقتش سر کلاس های ایشون رو میخوره
اگه کارتون رو اصولی انجام دادید اصلا به این شخص نزدیک نشید، ایشون فقط برای تبدیل ۰ به ۴۰ مناسبه ولاغیر!
هر کاری قاعده و اصول داره با مسخره بازی نمیشه کنکور قبول شد و در دانشگاه تحصیل موفق داشت

----------


## wonshower

> کسی حرف از مخفی بودن بزنه که حداقل جنستیش رو تو مشخصاتش‌ معلوم کرده باشه خودت معلوم نیست پسری یا دختری بعد از من ایراد میگیری؟؟؟
> ببین واقعا دیگه حوصله بحث کردن باهات رو ندارم هرچی میگی درسته
> ول کن خاهشا نقل‌ نگیر انقدر خدا خدا نکن هیئت منصفه دادگاه خدا نیستی که قوانین رو تو صورت من میزنی خدا فلانت میکنه خدا بهمانت میکنه
> ول کن تورو به هرچی اعتقاد ول کن



مگه جنسیتم مهمه ..مهم. اینه که بنده ی خدام ..بیشتردوستاتو خبرکن ازت حمایت کنم ،همیشه حرف حق طرفدارکم. دارهه من به حیدری کارندارم بهم تهمت زدی شایدبرای شماعادی باشه این حرفا ،برای مامهمه ..مخفی ام ،جنسیتم معلوم نیس ..چون نمیخام به حاشیه برم مطمینم اینم واسه شماعادی ..دوستایع بیشترتو بگو ازت حمایت کنن ازمنم خداحمایت میکنه 

خیلی ضایعین واقعا..

حرف آهر،دیگر نقل قولتونم نمیکنم ،به من وخانواده ام توهین کردین شایدبرای شما عادی باشه ولی واسه من تهمت دزد،دلابوحروم خورونجس و...خیلی سنگینه..سپردمت به خدا واسه اینکه تهمت زدی ..خدا ازت نمیگذره،من هیچی نداشته باشم به قول شما خدارودارم ......حرف ته ته قلبم به من تهمت زدی ،خداازش نگذر لطفا

به چاپلوساتم سلام میرسونم ..واسع هممون کلا دومترجاعه ..
نترس اسمتم بذاربافامیلی شایدبهت برخوردم چندسال بعد کارمایه من خیلی قویه....خدا،خدا،خدا....

----------


## DR.del

> مگه جنسیتم مهمه ..مهم. اینه که بنده ی خدام ..بیشتردوستاتو خبرکن ازت حمایت کنم ،همیشه حرف حق طرفدارکم. دارهه من به حیدری کارندارم بهم تهمت زدی شایدبرای شماعادی باشه این حرفا ،برای مامهمه ..مخفی ام ،جنسیتم معلوم نیس ..چون نمیخام به حاشیه برم مطمینم اینم واسه شماعادی ..دوستایع بیشترتو بگو ازت حمایت کنن ازمنم خداحمایت میکنه 
> 
> خیلی ضایعین واقعا..
> 
> حرف آهر،دیگر نقل قولتونم نمیکنم ،به من وخانواده ام توهین کردین شایدبرای شما عادی باشه ولی واسه من تهمت دزد،دلابوحروم خورونجس و...خیلی سنگینه..سپردمت به خدا واسه اینکه تهمت زدی ..خدا ازت نمیگذره،من هیچی نداشته باشم به قول شما خدارودارم ......حرف ته ته قلبم به من تهمت زدی ،خداازش نگذر لطفا
> 
> به چاپلوساتم سلام میرسونم ..واسع هممون کلا دومترجاعه ..
> نترس اسمتم بذاربافامیلی شایدبهت برخوردم چندسال بعد کارمایه من خیلی قویه....خدا،خدا،خدا....


وای عجب گیری افتادیم... عجب غلطی‌کردیم امروز تو این‌تاپیک شرکت کردیم...
آقا خدا اصن برای تو... من اصن آتش پرست من اصن سگ پرست بابا ول کن چرا حرف حالیت نیست تو؟؟ سرخ پوستی که حرف نمیزنم باهات بابا ول کن دست از سر ما وردار من اصن به جای شمر و یزید بخاطر تهمت به شما میرم جهنم ول کن تو فقط

----------


## DR.del

آقا یکی بیاد این تاپیک رو ببنده منم از انجمن اخراج کنه 
آریان حیدری‌ پول به جیب میزنه پورشه آخرین مدل سوار میشه  و به ریش ما میخنده  ما اینجا داریم میزنیم تو سر و کله هم
ببندین این تاپیک رو من رو هم اخراج کنین...

----------


## Batman_sh

*ببینید دوستان،تا الان اغلب شاگردای استاد حیدری ازش راضی بودن و بسیار هم درصد های بالا کسب کردن و به شاگردی ایشون افتخار میکنن،ایشون جزء پرمخاطب ترین استاد های ریاضی ایران هم محسوب میشه.ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه،هر کی یه سبک جدید میاره،
یه عده کلا گارد می گیرن(مثل اونایی که میگن باید کلاسیک یاد بگیری و روش تستی واسه درصدای پایینه و از این مزخرفا...انگار استاد حیدری مدرک فوق لیسانس شریفشو از تو جوب آورده..)یه عده هم کاسبیشون خراب میشه و به جای یاد گرفتن از اون طرف ، سعی میکنن بهش سنگ بزنن و ذهن شاگرداشون رو با حرفای دهن پر کن مثل اینکه فلانی مفهومی درس نمیده و عمق درسو نمی فهمی و....(بازم انگار استاد حیدری مدرکشو از تو جوب آورده...مگه اصول ریاضیو میشه نگه؟!)پر کنن.            هر کی توی انتخاب ایشون شک داره،لابد نرفته حتی دو جلسه تدریسشو ببینه که چقدر با خوندن خودخوان یا با هر معلم دیگه ای فرق داره،وگرنه هر کی بره ببینه قبل از این که بیاد تو این فروم،کارای ثبت نامشو انجام میده...برای شاگردای پرتلاش 99 اش هم موفقیت توی کنکور 99 چیز جدیدی نبود و موفقیت رو از اون ابتدا توی آزمون ها چشیده بودن...در کل گول این تخریب ها رو نخورید،در برابر سبک های جدید و نو،همیشه گارد هست. ژنرال هم لقبی بوده ک شاگردا بهش دادن،صرفا واسه تشکر و قوت قلب.خوبه قبل از هر قضاوتی،کمی ب وجدانمون مراجعه کنیم.**همیشه پشت سر آدمای موفق و متفاوت،حرف زیاد هست.*

----------


## رها 1400

کاری به حیدری و... ندارم ولی خیلی زشته تا یکی میاد یه سوالی در مورد استاد یا مشاور میپرسه سریع بهش توهین میکنید که اجیر شده هستی از طف فلانی هستی و...
خودم چند روز پیش در مورد مشاوری تو فروم سوال پرسیدم سریع یکی از بچه ها اومد همه پیامام دیس لایک کرد و گفت از طرف این مشاوری و حیا کن کلی بهم توهین کرد و ناراحت شدم 
در صورتی که من فقط میخواستم ببینم طرف مشاور خوبی هس یا نه. زود قضاوت نکنیم میشه محترمانه تر با هم برخورد کرد و نظر داد

----------


## DR.del

> کاری به حیدری و... ندارم ولی خیلی زشته تا یکی میاد یه سوالی در مورد استاد یا مشاور میپرسه سریع بهش توهین میکنید که اجیر شده هستی از طف فلانی هستی و...
> خودم چند روز پیش در مورد مشاوری تو فروم سوال پرسیدم سریع یکی از بچه ها اومد همه پیامام دیس لایک کرد و گفت از طرف این مشاوری و حیا کن کلی بهم توهین کرد و ناراحت شدم 
> در صورتی که من فقط میخواستم ببینم طرف مشاور خوبی هس یا نه. زود قضاوت نکنیم میشه محترمانه تر با هم برخورد کرد و نظر داد


خانم محترم ببینین طرف‌ اومده عالم وآدم رو نقل قول گرفته هرکی که این آقای حیدری رو نقد کرده میگه خودت تلاش‌ نکردی،‌میخواستی‌ بیشتر‌ بخونی ؛ باید کل کتاب تستا رو حل میکردی و .... شما این مدل حرف‌ زدن رو تو مدیرای آموزشگاه ها و دبیرای  خصوصی  میبینین که میخوان از سرشون همه چیز رو باز کنن و همه چیز رو بندازن تقصیر دانش آموز 
اون دوست عزیز که معلوم نیست آقاست یا خانوم سریع در مقابل‌ هر انتقاد جبهه میگرفت تو همین تاپیک که چرا بد صحبت میکنی،‌ ریلکس باش،‌ ادب از کی  یاد گرفتی و ... طرف‌ تحمل اینکه بخواد یکی جوابشو بده و به جناب ژنرال انتقاد کنه نداره الان این آدم از نظر من ۱۰۰ ٪ کسیه که برای تبلیغ تو این انجمن عضو شده خیلی هم مطمئینم و الکی به کسی تهمت نمیزنم چون زیاد برخورد داشتم با این افراد.
در کل اگر لحن صحبت من یک نفر کسی رو ( به غیر از اون شخص) رنجونده باشه عذرخواهی میکنم.

----------


## DR.del

> *ببینید دوستان،تا الان اغلب شاگردای استاد حیدری ازش راضی بودن و بسیار هم درصد های بالا کسب کردن و به شاگردی ایشون افتخار میکنن،ایشون جزء پرمخاطب ترین استاد های ریاضی ایران هم محسوب میشه.ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه،هر کی یه سبک جدید میاره،
> یه عده کلا گارد می گیرن(مثل اونایی که میگن باید کلاسیک یاد بگیری و روش تستی واسه درصدای پایینه و از این مزخرفا...انگار استاد حیدری مدرک فوق لیسانس شریفشو از تو جوب آورده..)یه عده هم کاسبیشون خراب میشه و به جای یاد گرفتن از اون طرف ، سعی میکنن بهش سنگ بزنن و ذهن شاگرداشون رو با حرفای دهن پر کن مثل اینکه فلانی مفهومی درس نمیده و عمق درسو نمی فهمی و....(بازم انگار استاد حیدری مدرکشو از تو جوب آورده...مگه اصول ریاضیو میشه نگه؟!)پر کنن.            هر کی توی انتخاب ایشون شک داره،لابد نرفته حتی دو جلسه تدریسشو ببینه که چقدر با خوندن خودخوان یا با هر معلم دیگه ای فرق داره،وگرنه هر کی بره ببینه قبل از این که بیاد تو این فروم،کارای ثبت نامشو انجام میده...برای شاگردای پرتلاش 99 اش هم موفقیت توی کنکور 99 چیز جدیدی نبود و موفقیت رو از اون ابتدا توی آزمون ها چشیده بودن...در کل گول این تخریب ها رو نخورید،در برابر سبک های جدید و نو،همیشه گارد هست. ژنرال هم لقبی بوده ک شاگردا بهش دادن،صرفا واسه تشکر و قوت قلب.خوبه قبل از هر قضاوتی،کمی ب وجدانمون مراجعه کنیم.**همیشه پشت سر آدمای موفق و متفاوت،حرف زیاد هست.*


با این سخنرانی که کردی و لفظ‌ قلمی که صحبت کردی و استفاده از رنگ های متنوع مطمئین باش فردا اول وقت کاری یه شیتیل تپل از طرف کلاسینو به فرماندهی ژنرال حیدری برات واریز میشه....
حالا تو هم عین همکار عزیزت بگو نمیبخشمت و خدا خدا کن و بگو چرا تهمت میزنی

----------


## DR.del

> *ببینید دوستان،تا الان اغلب شاگردای استاد حیدری ازش راضی بودن و بسیار هم درصد های بالا کسب کردن و به شاگردی ایشون افتخار میکنن،ایشون جزء پرمخاطب ترین استاد های ریاضی ایران هم محسوب میشه.ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه،هر کی یه سبک جدید میاره،
> یه عده کلا گارد می گیرن(مثل اونایی که میگن باید کلاسیک یاد بگیری و روش تستی واسه درصدای پایینه و از این مزخرفا...انگار استاد حیدری مدرک فوق لیسانس شریفشو از تو جوب آورده..)یه عده هم کاسبیشون خراب میشه و به جای یاد گرفتن از اون طرف ، سعی میکنن بهش سنگ بزنن و ذهن شاگرداشون رو با حرفای دهن پر کن مثل اینکه فلانی مفهومی درس نمیده و عمق درسو نمی فهمی و....(بازم انگار استاد حیدری مدرکشو از تو جوب آورده...مگه اصول ریاضیو میشه نگه؟!)پر کنن.            هر کی توی انتخاب ایشون شک داره،لابد نرفته حتی دو جلسه تدریسشو ببینه که چقدر با خوندن خودخوان یا با هر معلم دیگه ای فرق داره،وگرنه هر کی بره ببینه قبل از این که بیاد تو این فروم،کارای ثبت نامشو انجام میده...برای شاگردای پرتلاش 99 اش هم موفقیت توی کنکور 99 چیز جدیدی نبود و موفقیت رو از اون ابتدا توی آزمون ها چشیده بودن...در کل گول این تخریب ها رو نخورید،در برابر سبک های جدید و نو،همیشه گارد هست. ژنرال هم لقبی بوده ک شاگردا بهش دادن،صرفا واسه تشکر و قوت قلب.خوبه قبل از هر قضاوتی،کمی ب وجدانمون مراجعه کنیم.**همیشه پشت سر آدمای موفق و متفاوت،حرف زیاد هست.*


ضمنا نام کاربریت‌ رو هم میخوای شک نکن بهت عوض‌ کن کسی‌ دیگه تو این سن که شما نقشش رو بازی میکنی فاز بتمن نداره... برای خودت میگم یوقت کساد نشه کاسبیت

----------


## sepehr_a

> خیلی بی وجدانن هنوز از کنکور دو هفته نگذشته همه فیلما رو از رو پنل برداشتن حتی نکته و تست و همایش و... 
> از حیدری بهتر صد تا استاد دیگه هم داریم نمیدونم چرا به این گیر دادین 
> همیشه دنبال راحت طلبی هستین یکی هم پیدا میشه با 4 تا روش مسخره سرتون کلاه میذاره


از تو کانال ها رایگان ببین تو که پولش هم دادی

----------


## elahehroyal

دوستان گل سری به این لینک https://t.me/BankFilmkonkor/15317 تو تلگرام بزنین قطعا در مورد آقای حیدری به درد می خوره
فحاشی آریان حیدری در آموزشگاه ابوریحان اراک

----------


## mahy.dr80

> دوستان گل سری به این لینک https://t.me/BankFilmkonkor/15317 تو تلگرام بزنین قطعا در مورد آقای حیدری به درد می خوره
> فحاشی آریان حیدری در آموزشگاه ابوریحان اراک


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Arbba

> *ببینید دوستان،تا الان اغلب شاگردای استاد حیدری ازش راضی بودن و بسیار هم درصد های بالا کسب کردن و به شاگردی ایشون افتخار میکنن،ایشون جزء پرمخاطب ترین استاد های ریاضی ایران هم محسوب میشه.ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه،هر کی یه سبک جدید میاره،
> یه عده کلا گارد می گیرن(مثل اونایی که میگن باید کلاسیک یاد بگیری و روش تستی واسه درصدای پایینه و از این مزخرفا...انگار استاد حیدری مدرک فوق لیسانس شریفشو از تو جوب آورده..)یه عده هم کاسبیشون خراب میشه و به جای یاد گرفتن از اون طرف ، سعی میکنن بهش سنگ بزنن و ذهن شاگرداشون رو با حرفای دهن پر کن مثل اینکه فلانی مفهومی درس نمیده و عمق درسو نمی فهمی و....(بازم انگار استاد حیدری مدرکشو از تو جوب آورده...مگه اصول ریاضیو میشه نگه؟!)پر کنن.            هر کی توی انتخاب ایشون شک داره،لابد نرفته حتی دو جلسه تدریسشو ببینه که چقدر با خوندن خودخوان یا با هر معلم دیگه ای فرق داره،وگرنه هر کی بره ببینه قبل از این که بیاد تو این فروم،کارای ثبت نامشو انجام میده...برای شاگردای پرتلاش 99 اش هم موفقیت توی کنکور 99 چیز جدیدی نبود و موفقیت رو از اون ابتدا توی آزمون ها چشیده بودن...در کل گول این تخریب ها رو نخورید،در برابر سبک های جدید و نو،همیشه گارد هست. ژنرال هم لقبی بوده ک شاگردا بهش دادن،صرفا واسه تشکر و قوت قلب.خوبه قبل از هر قضاوتی،کمی ب وجدانمون مراجعه کنیم.**همیشه پشت سر آدمای موفق و متفاوت،حرف زیاد هست.*


شما به همه کسایی که ضد ایشون صحبت کردن منفی دادین اینجا اینستاگرام حیدری نیست ناراحتی لطفا با یه خداحافظی همه رو خوشحال کن اینایی هم که میبینی دانش اموز همون مرتیکه هستن

----------


## Arbba

> *ببینید دوستان،تا الان اغلب شاگردای استاد حیدری ازش راضی بودن و بسیار هم درصد های بالا کسب کردن و به شاگردی ایشون افتخار میکنن،ایشون جزء پرمخاطب ترین استاد های ریاضی ایران هم محسوب میشه.ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه،هر کی یه سبک جدید میاره،
> یه عده کلا گارد می گیرن(مثل اونایی که میگن باید کلاسیک یاد بگیری و روش تستی واسه درصدای پایینه و از این مزخرفا...انگار استاد حیدری مدرک فوق لیسانس شریفشو از تو جوب آورده..)یه عده هم کاسبیشون خراب میشه و به جای یاد گرفتن از اون طرف ، سعی میکنن بهش سنگ بزنن و ذهن شاگرداشون رو با حرفای دهن پر کن مثل اینکه فلانی مفهومی درس نمیده و عمق درسو نمی فهمی و....(بازم انگار استاد حیدری مدرکشو از تو جوب آورده...مگه اصول ریاضیو میشه نگه؟!)پر کنن.            هر کی توی انتخاب ایشون شک داره،لابد نرفته حتی دو جلسه تدریسشو ببینه که چقدر با خوندن خودخوان یا با هر معلم دیگه ای فرق داره،وگرنه هر کی بره ببینه قبل از این که بیاد تو این فروم،کارای ثبت نامشو انجام میده...برای شاگردای پرتلاش 99 اش هم موفقیت توی کنکور 99 چیز جدیدی نبود و موفقیت رو از اون ابتدا توی آزمون ها چشیده بودن...در کل گول این تخریب ها رو نخورید،در برابر سبک های جدید و نو،همیشه گارد هست. ژنرال هم لقبی بوده ک شاگردا بهش دادن،صرفا واسه تشکر و قوت قلب.خوبه قبل از هر قضاوتی،کمی ب وجدانمون مراجعه کنیم.**همیشه پشت سر آدمای موفق و متفاوت،حرف زیاد هست.*


مدرک فوق لیسانس با هیئت علمی اورده لطفا وقتی خودت نمیدونی چی داری تو حلقت قرقره میکنی تف نکن بیرون ارزشش بیشتره

----------


## Amirsh23

دیزوز توی یه گپ ۲۰۰۰ نفره مشاوره ای یکی اومده بود به گفته ی خودش کنکور ۹۸ داده بود به همه میگفت پزشکیم و من از کلاس انلاین فقط استفاده میکردم ولی هرکی میخواد بره کلاس انلاین  این دبیرارو ثبت نام کنه خیلی عالی هستن (که همش از یه موسسه بود) و میگفت کد تخفیفم بهم دادن بهتون میدم در حالی متوجه باشین اگه از اون کدتخفیف استفاده کنید کسی که کد تخفیف براشه چون مشتری جذب کرده به حسابش پول میزنه فقط اینو بگم که واقعا چرا؟! دوستان واقعا یکم به هوش باشید که کلاه سرتون نره که بدیش هم اینه شما الان نمیفهمید که چه کلاهی سرتون رفته وقتی که میرسید وسطای سال میفهمید که کلی وقتم تلف شده و همینجاست که تصمیمتون میشه کنکور سال آینده هرچقدرم نظر گرفتید باز خودتون یه امتحانی بکنید و یه نموته ای ببینید که دیگه مصمم باشید چون اگه اینکارو نکنید بازم دل نگرانید که شاید اون طرفی که گفتن بده بهتر بود یا شاید اینی که با نظر دیگران ثبت نام کردم بده

----------


## wonshower

> *ببینید دوستان،تا الان اغلب شاگردای استاد حیدری ازش راضی بودن و بسیار هم درصد های بالا کسب کردن و به شاگردی ایشون افتخار میکنن،ایشون جزء پرمخاطب ترین استاد های ریاضی ایران هم محسوب میشه.ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه،هر کی یه سبک جدید میاره،
> یه عده کلا گارد می گیرن(مثل اونایی که میگن باید کلاسیک یاد بگیری و روش تستی واسه درصدای پایینه و از این مزخرفا...انگار استاد حیدری مدرک فوق لیسانس شریفشو از تو جوب آورده..)یه عده هم کاسبیشون خراب میشه و به جای یاد گرفتن از اون طرف ، سعی میکنن بهش سنگ بزنن و ذهن شاگرداشون رو با حرفای دهن پر کن مثل اینکه فلانی مفهومی درس نمیده و عمق درسو نمی فهمی و....(بازم انگار استاد حیدری مدرکشو از تو جوب آورده...مگه اصول ریاضیو میشه نگه؟!)پر کنن.            هر کی توی انتخاب ایشون شک داره،لابد نرفته حتی دو جلسه تدریسشو ببینه که چقدر با خوندن خودخوان یا با هر معلم دیگه ای فرق داره،وگرنه هر کی بره ببینه قبل از این که بیاد تو این فروم،کارای ثبت نامشو انجام میده...برای شاگردای پرتلاش 99 اش هم موفقیت توی کنکور 99 چیز جدیدی نبود و موفقیت رو از اون ابتدا توی آزمون ها چشیده بودن...در کل گول این تخریب ها رو نخورید،در برابر سبک های جدید و نو،همیشه گارد هست. ژنرال هم لقبی بوده ک شاگردا بهش دادن،صرفا واسه تشکر و قوت قلب.خوبه قبل از هر قضاوتی،کمی ب وجدانمون مراجعه کنیم.**همیشه پشت سر آدمای موفق و متفاوت،حرف زیاد هست.*


تحصیلات هیچوقت شعورنمیاره مخصوص اون  آقای ذهن مریض ،هرکی میاد ازدبیرش تعریف میکنه میگه شما تبلیغ میکنی،واقعاراسته میگن کافرهمه روبه کیش خودمیخواند اون آقادرساش سنگینه توگل گیرکردهه میاد به دیگرون گیرمیدهه
شماراست میگی منم حرفم اینه من خودم اصن تلاش کافی نکردم ریاضی نمیگم بقیع درسااصن..الان تخریب کنم ..ایشونم اینقدر بدگفتن بایداجیرشدهه موسسات باشند البته من تهمت نمیزنم

----------


## scorpion2020

[QUOTE=mkhoshzat;1629949]یه چند مدت قصد داشتم با سند و مدرک و ویدیو خود حیدری و جزوش و کنکور ۹۹ نشون بدم که کلاس ایشون ناقص بوده! بعد بیخیال شدم
یادمون باشه اینکه تو کار نکردی یا کنکور غیراستاندارد بوده یا قرار نیست همه راضی باشن و... فقط حرفای مسخره و مضخرف افرادیه که سن عقلشون اندازه تعداد چرخای بنز حیدریه!
من کلاس بابایی رو فقط نگاه میکردم میانگین درصدم ۶۰ تا ۶۵ بود، دیگه پیش قاضی و ملق بازی!؟
امیدوارم با ژنرال ارتشبد تیمسار آریان حیدری موفق باشید و چهل بزنید (بماند که با پرسمان گاج هم میتونید ۴۰ بزنید)[/QUOT
! نابغه ! اون غازی هست نه قاضی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## scorpion2020

عجب داستانی داریم ما تو این  فروم
اقا یه قانون بزارن دیگه کسی تاپیک این موردی نزنه!!!!!              :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## scorpion2020

من همچنان رو حرفم هستم و حیدری کامل مخالف نیستم ولی از این که *Batman_sh و won..    
دارن برای موسسات کار میکنن دیگه مطمئن شدم
 خب اگه راست میگی مشخصات کنکورتو بفرست شخصی

*

----------


## AShkan Milani

این یارو فرزانه با اون همه ادعا پشم آقاجانی و بابایی هم نیست ما نشستیم همایشش یعنی یابو هم بودی میفهمیدی مفته

----------


## scorpion2020

مضخرف ترین دبیر ایران اون فرزانست که خودشو وشاگرداشو نابغه میخونه!
این چجور معلم شده؟
اصلا تحصیلاتشم مشخص نیست!
خودشم لوس میکنه که من لاغرم چاق نیستم و من 20 سالمه و........... :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## scorpion2020

wonshower 
چرا سکوت کردی؟
تو مگه نگفتی مشخصات کنکورمو میفرستم ؟

----------


## wonshower

> wonshower 
> چرا سکوت کردی؟
> تو مگه نگفتی مشخصات کنکورمو میفرستم ؟



آیدی تلتویده واست تو سکرت چت بفرستم ....

----------


## wonshower

> wonshower 
> چرا سکوت کردی؟
> تو مگه نگفتی مشخصات کنکورمو میفرستم ؟


من منتظرم بیادیگه.....

----------


## wonshower

> wonshower 
> چرا سکوت کردی؟
> تو مگه نگفتی مشخصات کنکورمو میفرستم ؟




الان چرانمیای،تهمت میزنی بعد قایم میشی بیاددیگه میخام شجرنامه امو واست بفرستم...حرف عمل میشه ترس ازضایع شدن  گم میشین ...

----------


## eskalis

*xشعر ترین معلمی که در حیطه کنکور دیدم این حیدریه ، خدا وکیلی مسعودی به این شرف داره ..*

----------


## DR.del

> تحصیلات هیچوقت شعورنمیاره مخصوص اون  آقای ذهن مریض ،هرکی میاد ازدبیرش تعریف میکنه میگه شما تبلیغ میکنی،واقعاراسته میگن کافرهمه روبه کیش خودمیخواند اون آقادرساش سنگینه توگل گیرکردهه میاد به دیگرون گیرمیدهه
> شماراست میگی منم حرفم اینه من خودم اصن تلاش کافی نکردم ریاضی نمیگم بقیع درسااصن..الان تخریب کنم ..ایشونم اینقدر بدگفتن بایداجیرشدهه موسسات باشند البته من تهمت نمیزنم


هرچی بگی‌ از سوزشت که لو دادمت تو انجمن کم نمیشه.. از هرچیم دیشب‌ بهت گفتم هیچ پشیمون نیستم و خیلیم خوشحالم.. همین که حداقل یک نفر گول تورو نخوره برای من کافیه
من اصن اجیر شده مجید حسینیم خودت که تعادل روانی نداری فکر میکنی بقیه هم مثل خودت برو قرصاتو بخور وقتش‌ رد نشه

----------


## Hisen

*چه جالب : موسسات هم توی انجمن نماینده دارن....*

----------


## DR.del

> *چه جالب : موسسات هم توی انجمن نماینده دارن....*


انجمنی که سرتاپاش تبلیغ موسسه و معلم و مشاوره انتظار داری نماینده نداشته باشن تو انجمن؟؟ البته اشکال از مدیرای سایت نیست اشکال از موسساته که نطفه خراب دارن و آدم اجیر کردن تو انجمن شستشو مغزی بدن بچه هارو لوشون بدی هم میگن چرا تهمت میزنی و پشت خدا قایم میشن.
جالب نیست گریه داره....

----------


## Ali jk

جالب اينجاس ي قسمت دارن از رو طرفداري بد و بيرا ميگن
ي قسمتم از رو مخالفت
رتبه برترا هيچكدوم از امثال حيدري و اينا استفاده نكردن!!
اگر هم استفاده كرده باشن اول از همه متن كتاب و روش اصلي و همه اينا رو كاملا مسلط بودن؛ بعدش از روشاي اونا براي كم كردن زمانشون استفاده كردن ك اونم نهايت دو سه سوال فرق ميكنه واسشون.. طرفداري نداره.. كتاب و تست زدن حرف اول و ميزنه
ي كتاب تست بردارين و تست بزنين.. همين

----------


## keyvan_rt

کسی که میخواد تست ریاضی جواب بده باید ریاضت بکشه ریاضی یعنی همین ... من نه میگم حیدری خوبه نه میگم بده ولی امسال بالای 90 درصد فیدبکاش منفی بود معقولانه نیس که تو سال ب این مهمی دست به ریسک بزنین... حالا انتخاب با خودتون ولی تو انتخاب دبیر زیاد وسواس نداشته باشین به  قول یکی از رفقا نمیشه با شنای کسیو نگاه کردن شنا یاد گرفت تا کسی خودش عرق نریزه و با سوال دست و پنجه نرم نکنه تجربه بدست نمیاره و مسلط نمیشه موفق باشین

----------


## hasti1400

بابا به خدا بسه دیگه دعوا نکنید پولش میره تو جیب یکی دیگه بد و بیراهشو شما به هم میدید آقایون موسی به دین خویش عیسی به دین خویش قضاوت هم بذارید به عهده خوانندگان به جای اینکه تاپیک حذف بشه در نهایت دبیر های خوبو من تا حالا ندیدم بیان واسه خودشون تبلیغ کنن آیا شما تا حالا تو این فروم اسمی از حنیف عظیمی آرامفر بابایی ذهبی ملاک پور ایاد فیلی بازرگان اشکان هاشمی شهریاری سرووش مویینی و ... شنیدید ؟ به جاش کلی تبلیغ و حاشیه و سر و صدا از دبیرا و مشاورای دره پیت تو این فروم ریخته حالام قضاوت باشه برای خوانندگان تاپیک اونام بچه نیستن بهتر از من و شما قدرت تشخیص دارن خدا نگهدار

----------


## elahehroyal

آریان حیدری اگه بفهمه این جوری دارن واسش گیس و گیس کشی می کنه تبدیل به شاهزاده ویلیام میشه

----------


## DR.del

> عکس واسمم هست نمیخام کسی منو بشناسه ..چرامیترسی نمیای خب ..اگه  دروغ گفته باشم ،ثابت میشه دیگ بیا


آخه اسکول بهت میگم عکستو و کد ملیتو فیلتر کن یا رنگی کن یا اصن یجوری عکس بزار عکس خودت معلوم نباشه بزار همینجا همه بدونن تو اجیر شده نیستی خالی بند الان دیگه کل انجمن میدونن تو نون خور کلاسینویی بزار به همه ثابت بشه از چی میترسی؟؟ میخوان بیان چیکار کنن مثلا بچه های انجمن که قیافتو ببینن؟؟ عکس لختتو که نذاشتن رو کارت جلست که
بزار یا اگر نمیزاری‌ تو رو به همون خدایی که دیشب ازش عین کسایی که پولشون رو ندادن حرف میزدی بگو نمیزاری ما بریم پی کارمون

----------


## elahehroyal

> دوستان گل سری به این لینک https://t.me/BankFilmkonkor/15317 تو تلگرام بزنین قطعا در مورد آقای
>  حیدری به درد می خوره
> فحاشی آریان حیدری در آموزشگاه ابوریحان اراک


بتمن چرا مخالفی ؟؟!!! تو باید برای جذب کردن بچه ها جنتلمن تر از اینا باشی

----------


## wonshower

> آخه اسکول بهت میگم عکستو و کد ملیتو فیلتر کن یا رنگی کن یا اصن یجوری عکس بزار عکس خودت معلوم نباشه بزار همینجا همه بدونن تو اجیر شده نیستی خالی بند الان دیگه کل انجمن میدونن تو نون خور کلاسینویی بزار به همه ثابت بشه از چی میترسی؟؟ میخوان بیان چیکار کنن مثلا بچه های انجمن که قیافتو ببینن؟؟ عکس لختتو که نذاشتن رو کارت جلست که
> بزار یا اگر نمیزاری‌ تو رو به همون خدایی که دیشب ازش عین کسایی که پولشون رو ندادن حرف میزدی بگو نمیزاری ما بریم پی کارمون

----------


## wonshower

> آخه اسکول بهت میگم عکستو و کد ملیتو فیلتر کن یا رنگی کن یا اصن یجوری عکس بزار عکس خودت معلوم نباشه بزار همینجا همه بدونن تو اجیر شده نیستی خالی بند الان دیگه کل انجمن میدونن تو نون خور کلاسینویی بزار به همه ثابت بشه از چی میترسی؟؟ میخوان بیان چیکار کنن مثلا بچه های انجمن که قیافتو ببینن؟؟ عکس لختتو که نذاشتن رو کارت جلست که
> بزار یا اگر نمیزاری‌ تو رو به همون خدایی که دیشب ازش عین کسایی که پولشون رو ندادن حرف میزدی بگو نمیزاری ما بریم پی کارمون



اسکول الان کیه؟

----------


## elahehroyal

> 


کنکوری ۹۸ بودین؟ آخه واسه امسال اینجوری نبود مگه کارت رو سر جلسه جمع نمی کنن

----------


## elahehroyal

> اسکول الان کیه؟


حیدددری

----------


## wonshower

> کنکوری ۹۸ بودین؟ آخه واسه امسال اینجوری نبود مگه کارت رو سر جلسه جمع نمی کنن



نخیرجمع  نمیکنن من امسال۹۹کنکوردادم ..دیگه چی میخاین؟من فقط یه حرف زدم آقامنو دزد میکنه. الانم یه دفعی غیب شد

----------


## elahehroyal

> نخیرجمع  نمیکنن من امسال۹۹کنکوردادم ..دیگه چی میخاین؟من فقط یه حرف زدم آقامنو دزد میکنه. الانم یه دفعی غیب شد


من چیزی نخواستم من امسال کنکور دادم ولی واسه ما رو هم جمع کردن

----------


## DR.del

> 


این چیه دیگه؟؟ کجا کارت ورود به جلسه این شکلی بود؟؟ من مال شاگردام با این فرق داشت 
بالاخره از دیشب تا حالا زحمت کشیدین فوتوشاپ کردین خیلی خوب در نیومده

----------


## DR.del

> این چیه دیگه؟؟ کجا کارت ورود به جلسه این شکلی بود؟؟ من مال شاگردام با این فرق داشت 
> بالاخره از دیشب تا حالا زحمت کشیدین فوتوشاپ کردین خیلی خوب در نیومده


بعدشم از وقتی کنکور اختراع شد کارت ورود به جلسه رو جمع میکنن تو از کجا ورداشتی آوردی ما منظورمون اون برگه ای‌ بود که رو صندلی میچسبونن کارت ورود به جلسه رو جمع میکنن

----------


## wonshower

> من چیزی نخواستم من امسال کنکور دادم ولی واسه ما رو هم جمع کردن


سال ۹۹

----------


## wonshower

> بعدشم از وقتی کنکور اختراع شد کارت ورود به جلسه رو جمع میکنن تو از کجا ورداشتی آوردی ما منظورمون اون برگه ای‌ بود که رو صندلی میچسبونن کارت ورود به جلسه رو جمع میکنن


منم  ازصندلی کندم ،فوتوشابه بگو ..هرچی بگی روش بنویسم برات بفرستم ..اصلا بیاعکسمو تطابق بده باشناسنامم

برو زنگ بزن حوزه شهرمون توکه خیلی درگیری ولی خجالتم خوب چیزیه ..اسمم میدم برو اموزش وپرورش شهرموم ببین من کیم !اون وقت. بیا بازجویی کن

----------


## DR.del

> اسکول الان کیه؟


اسکول بازم خودتی ... حتی اگر یک درصد حرفت درست‌ باشه که نیست از دیشب مارو علاف خودت کردی هرچی‌ بهت میگیم عکس بزار نمیزاری‌ الان آخر ظهر و به عبارتی اول بعد از ظهر برداشتی یچیزی گذاشتی‌ اگر راست میگفتی همون دیشب‌ عکس‌میزاشتی میزدی تو دهن من الان عکس گذاشتن به درد عمه گرامیت میخوره...

----------


## wonshower

> اسکول بازم خودتی ... حتی اگر یک درصد حرفت درست‌ باشه که نیست از دیشب مارو علاف خودت کردی هرچی‌ بهت میگیم عکس بزار نمیزاری‌ الان آخر ظهر و به عبارتی اول بعد از ظهر برداشتی یچیزی گذاشتی‌ اگر راست میگفتی همون دیشب‌ عکس‌میزاشتی میزدی تو دهن من الان عکس گذاشتن به درد عمه گرامیت میخوره...



گفتم  خداروهم بیاورم توحرف خودتومیزنی ،چون نمیخای ضایع شی شهامت داشته باش وبگو اشتباه کردی البته اگه خداروقبول داری که من فک نکنم..اسکول هم خودتونید دیگه ضایع شدی جمع کن

----------


## elahehroyal

بعضی از دوستان لطفا خون کثیفیتونو آلوده تر نکنین :Yahoo (113):

----------


## DR.del

> منم  ازصندلی کندم ،فوتوشابه بگو ..هرچی بگی روش بنویسم برات بفرستم ..اصلا بیاعکسمو تطابق بده باشناسنامم
> 
> برو زنگ بزن حوزه شهرمون توکه خیلی درگیری ولی خجالتم خوب چیزیه ..اسمم میدم برو اموزش وپرورش شهرموم ببین من کیم !اون وقت. بیا بازجویی کن


دیگه من در اون حد مثل تو بیکار نیستم بیفتم دنبال این کارا
واقعا هم واست متاسفم که وقت منو گرفتی خیلی هم بی تربیت هستی من که بهت چیز خاصی نگفتم فقط‌ تو نقل قول اول یچیزی گفتم که اونم خطاب به نون خورای کلاسینو و حیدری‌ بود ولی تو خیلی بی ادبی کردی 
باید برای امثال تو تاسف‌ خورد. من مثل تو لعنت و نفرین نمیکنم چون اینطوری تربیت نشدم و برات فقط‌ آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.
دیگه بحث‌ باهات تمومه و خدارو شکر که تمومه...

بای‌ بای فور اور...

----------


## Sorry

> بتمن چرا مخالفی ؟؟!!! تو باید برای جذب کردن بچه ها جنتلمن تر از اینا باشی


 :Yahoo (99):  جلو همچین ادمایی باید شلوارتو دربیاریی بزاری کف دستش

----------


## wonshower

> دیگه من در اون حد مثل تو بیکار نیستم بیفتم دنبال این کارا
> واقعا هم واست متاسفم که وقت منو گرفتی خیلی هم بی تربیت هستی من که بهت چیز خاصی نگفتم فقط‌ تو نقل قول اول یچیزی گفتم که اونم خطاب به نون خورای کلاسینو و حیدری‌ بود ولی تو خیلی بی ادبی کردی 
> باید برای امثال تو تاسف‌ خورد. من مثل تو لعنت و نفرین نمیکنم چون اینطوری تربیت نشدم و برات فقط‌ آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.
> دیگه بحث‌ باهات تمومه و خدارو شکر که تمومه...
> 
> بای‌ بای فور اور...



شمااولین بارمنو نقل وقول کردی،توهین کردی،نجس و....... منم باهات حرفی ندارم فقط به خداواگذارت میکنم البته اگه عذرخواهی کنی واشتباهتو قبول کنی بخشیده میشی وگرنه به خداواگذارت میکنم ....

----------


## DR.del

> شمااولین بارمنو نقل وقول کردی،توهین کردی،نجس و....... منم باهات حرفی ندارم فقط به خداواگذارت میکنم البته اگه عذرخواهی کنی واشتباهتو قبول کنی بخشیده میشی وگرنه به خداواگذارت میکنم ....


آخیییییی پلیز فور گیو می :Yahoo (4):  آیم سو ساری :Yahoo (4): 
ببین بخشیدی یا نبخشیدی مهم نیست ولی از همون بحث اول باهات فهمیدم دختری نیاز نیست جنسیتت رو مخفی کنی با مخفی شدن جنسیت هیچوقت حاشیه کم نمیشه خانم محترم البته حاشیه ای هم وجود نداره یکم برای خودت به عنوان دختر همینطور که بقیه رو امر و نهی میکنی ارزش قایل باش..‌
انقدر تو زندگیت این و اونو سر هر چیزی نمیبخشی فکر‌ نکن پیش‌خدا عزیز میشی
دیگه ایندفعه واقا بای بای فور اور( واقعا این تاپیک عین سرطان شده)

----------


## wonshower

> آخیییییی پلیز فور گیو می آیم سو ساری
> ببین بخشیدی یا نبخشیدی مهم نیست ولی از همون بحث اول باهات فهمیدم دختری نیاز نیست جنسیتت رو مخفی کنی با مخفی شدن جنسیت هیچوقت حاشیه کم نمیشه خانم محترم البته حاشیه ای هم وجود نداره یکم برای خودت به عنوان دختر همینطور که بقیه رو امر و نهی میکنی ارزش قایل باش..‌
> انقدر تو زندگیت این و اونو سر هر چیزی نمیبخشی فکر‌ نکن پیش‌خدا عزیز میشی
> دیگه ایندفعه واقا بای بای فور اور( واقعا این تاپیک عین سرطان شده)



چه ربطی داره به جنسیت ،زیادناراحتین برین مدیریت بگین اخراجت کنن یا این تاپیکو حذف کنن. درهردوصورت به نفعتونه..درضمن سادیسم ندارم الگی بگم عذربخواه ،کاراشتباه کردی ....شهامت عذرخواهی هم ندار،حرف خیلی مهم اگه زیادتوعذابی ازحرف. زدن من(که فک نکنم چون همه حرفامورونوشت میکنی)دیگه اصلا تواین تاپیک حرف نزن راحتترهه ها

----------


## mhm245542

> چه ربطی داره به جنسیت ،زیادناراحتین برین مدیریت بگین اخراجت کنن یا این تاپیکو حذف کنن. درهردوصورت به نفعتونه..درضمن سادیسم ندارم الگی بگم عذربخواه ،کاراشتباه کردی ....شهامت عذرخواهی هم ندار،حرف خیلی مهم اگه زیادتوعذابی ازحرف. زدن من(که فک نکنم چون همه حرفامورونوشت میکنی)دیگه اصلا تواین تاپیک حرف نزن راحتترهه ها


دمت گرم دختر 
هم ادبتو حفظ کردی هم اون فرد به اصطلاح دانشجوی پزشکی رو ضایع کردی
هممون دیدیم که بعد از فرستادن عکس حرفی نداشت برای گفتن جز مزخرفات همیشگی
من متوجه نمیشم هر کی میاد اینجا برای ما دانشجوی پزشکی میشه 
یکی نیست بگه دانشجوی پزشکی 24 ساعت علافه اخه؟؟؟؟؟؟ شخصیت نداره که طرز حرف زدنش اینجوری باشه؟

----------


## mhm245542

> چه ربطی داره به جنسیت ،زیادناراحتین برین مدیریت بگین اخراجت کنن یا این تاپیکو حذف کنن. درهردوصورت به نفعتونه..درضمن سادیسم ندارم الگی بگم عذربخواه ،کاراشتباه کردی ....شهامت عذرخواهی هم ندار،حرف خیلی مهم اگه زیادتوعذابی ازحرف. زدن من(که فک نکنم چون همه حرفامورونوشت میکنی)دیگه اصلا تواین تاپیک حرف نزن راحتترهه ها


در ضمن یه توصیه هم برات دارم
آرامشتو حفظ کن و برای دفاع از یه نفر(هرکی میخواد باشه) خودتو با صحبت کردن و جر و بحث کردن با این و اون خسته نکن
اگر که معلم خوبیه خدا خیرش بده اگرم بده که خب قطعا کسی پیشش نمیره 
دم شما گرم
موفق باشی

----------

